# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  اهم الاخبار العالمية الاثنين 26/12/2011م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصاد 2011: برشلونة الأفضل في العالم وديكوفيتش يصعق كل منافسيه
لم يتوقع كثيرون أن ينهي ديوكوفيتش السنة متربعا على المركز الأول في تصنيف اللاعبين المحترفين في كرة المضرب، خصوصا في ظل وجود العملاقين الاسباني رافايل نادال والسويسري روجيه فيدرر. بعمر الرابعة والعشرين، حقق ابن بلغراد موسما مذهلا، فأحرز عشرة القاب، بينها ثلاثة في البطولات الكبرى (استراليا، وويمبلدون والولايات المتحدة). 
أرقام "ديوكو" اذهلت المراقبين، اذ سجل 41 انتصارا، بفارق فوز وحيد عن الاميركي جون ماكنرو صاحب الرقم القياسي عام 1984. 

مجد اضافي لبرشلونة وميسي 
في كرة القدم، اثبت برشلونة بما لا يدعو الى الشك انه افضل فريق في العالم، بعد احرازه خمسة القاب، في الدوري والكأس السوبر في اسبانيا، ودوري ابطال اوروبا والكأس السوبر الاوروبية، وكأس العالم للاندية مؤخرا في اليابان على حساب سانتوس البرازيلي. 
يقدم برشلونة في السنوات الاخيرة لعبا استعراضيا ومثيرا ومشوقا، بخطة شمولية رائعة تحمل نكهة اللعب الهولندي الشامل، وذلك من خلال خطة المدرب جوسيب غوارديولا، وتشكيلة متناسقة وجماعية يتقدمها "العبقري" الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي افضل لاعب في العالم في العامين الاخيرين، والمرشح بقوة لنيل اللقب للعام الثالث على التوالي. 
وما يعزز اهمية انجازات برشلونة، ان معظمها جاء على حساب غريمه التاريخي ومواطنه ريال مدريد، المدجج بابرز النجوم الذين استقدمهم بصفقات مليونية ومدربه الفذ البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو. 
وعلى رغم انتقاد البعض مستوى الدوري الاسباني، حيث يتنافس برشلونة وريال على اللقب بفارق كبير في المستوى عن باقي الاندية، الا ان "بلاوغرانا" اثبت نجاحه الاوروبي والعالمي، بتخطيه السهل لمانشستر يونايتد الانكليزي (3-1) في نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا محرزا لقبه الرابع في تاريخه بعد 1992 و2006 و2009، ومشواره السهل امام سانتوس البرازيلي (4-صفر) في نهائي كاس العالم للاندية. 
فخر جديد لكرة السلة الاسبانية 
بعد محافظة منتخب الرجال على لقب بطولة اوروبا. وتابع "لاروخا" بروزه بعد تتويجه في كاس العالم 2006 واحرازه فضية العاب بكين الاولمبية 2008، فتخطى منتخب فرنسا ونجمه طوني باركر في النهائي (98-95). 
في الطرف الاخر من العالم، استعادت نيوزيلندا امجادها في بطولة العالم للركبي بعد احراز منتخب "اول بلاكس" اللقب، اذ وضع المنتخب "الاسود" حدا لصيامه بعد 24 عاما بتغلبه على فرنسا في النهائي 8-7. 
في العاب القوى، سرق الجامايكي يوهان بلايك الانظار من مواطنه الاسطورة اوساين بولت، عندما احرز سباق 100 م في بطولة العالم في دايغو في كوريا الجنوبية الصيف الماضي. 
واصبح بلايك (21 عاما) اصغر عداء يحرز لقب المسابقة الاشهر في العاب القوى بتحقيقه زمن 92ر9 ثوان، مستفيدا من انطلاقة خاطئة لبولت!. ويبدو ان المنافسة بين العدائين ستكون ملتهبة في اولمبياد لندن 2012. 
دورة فرنسا للدراجات الهوائية 
دخل الاسترالي كاديل ايفانز بعمر الرابعة والثلاثين على لائحة المتوجين باللقب، بعد حلوله وصيفا عامي 2007 و2008، واحرازه بطولة العالم 2009. 
لكن بطل العالم الجديد يدعى مارك كافنديش. حقق الانكليزي البالغ 26 عاما، نتائج مميزة في سباقات السرعة (5 انتصارات في المراحل)، قبل ان يفرض نفسه ويتوج في نهاية ايلول/سبتمبر في كوبنهاغن. 
وتألق الدراج البلجيكي فيليب جيلبير اذ احرز 18 انتصارا، بينها ثلاثية في السباقات الكلاسيكية في جبال الأردين (أمستل غولد وفلاش والون ولياج-باستوني-لياج). 
فيتل يقضي على المنافسة 
حافظ الالماني سيباستيان فيتل على لقبه في بطولة العالم للفورمولا واحد على متن سيارة ريد بول رينو. بعمر الرابعة والعشرين، حقق فيتل 11 انتصارا وانطلق 15 مرة من المركز الاول من اصل 19 سباقا، وتقدم بفارق 122 نقطة عن الوصيف الانكليزي جنسون باتون!. 
في السباحة 
فرض الاميركي ريان لوكتي نفسه في بطولة العالم في شنغهاي في تموز/يوليو الماضي، حيث احرز 6 ميداليات بينها 5 ذهبيات. 
قبل عام من الالعاب الصيفية في لندن، تفوق لوكتي على العملاق مايكل فيلبس في سباقي 200 م حرة و200 م متنوعة، على رغم ان الاخير ترك الصين وبجعبته سبع ميداليات بينها اربع ذهبيات. 
واخيرا، اصبح الفرنسي تيدي رينر (02ر2 م و131 كلغ) اول لاعب يحرز لقب بطولة العالم في الجودو خمس مرات. سيكون متاحا للاعب العملاق تذوق طعم الذهب الاولمبي لاول مرة في لندن 2012. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألفيش يعرف من سيفوز بالكرة الذهبية
دائما ما تأتي تصريحات البرازيلي داني ألفيش ظهير برشلونة صريحة، ولا يهاب تبعاتها، وهذه المرة يبدو متأكدا من إسم الفائز المنتظر لجائزة الكرة الذهبية عن 2011 كأفضل لاعبي العالم. 
ويؤكد مدافع برشلونة أن الجائزة الرفيعة ستذهب دون أدنى شك إلى الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي زميله في الفريق، متنبئا بعودة صاحبها في العامين الماضيين إلى الفوز بها مرتين أخريين على الأقل، أي خمس مرات في مشواره كحد أدنى. 
وإذا ما صدقت توقعات ألفيش، سيكون ميسي قد حقق إنجازا لم يسبقه إليه أي لاعب. 
وأضاف ألفيش في مقابلة مع صحيفة "الموندو ديبورتيفو" أنه "من المتعة والترف اللعب إلى جوار" ميسي". 
البحث عن السداسية 
وإعتبر الدولي البرازيلي أن "تقييم النصف الأول من الموسم كان أكثر من إيجابي"، مشيرا إلى أنه "يتمنى أن يواصل الفريق بنفس رغبته في حصد البطولات". 
ويؤكد الظهير أن اللاعبين "لديهم رغبة كبيرة في مواصلة إمتاع الجماهير وحصد الألقاب". 
لكن ألفيش لا يقنع بالألقاب الثلاثة التي حققها الفريق في بداية موسمه (كأسي السوبر الإسبانية والأوروبية ومونديال الأندية)، ويطمح إلى استكمال السداسية: "لقد فزنا بالألقاب الثلاثة الأولى ونطمح للفوز بالثلاثة المتبقية". 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*2011: عام حرب النجوم بين ميسي ورونالدو
 
لخصت معركة الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم في الموسم الماضي، كما كانت الحال في سابقه، المواجهة بين الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو للفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم والتي ستعرف خواتمها في التاسع من كانون الثاني/يناير المقبل عندما يعلن اسم الفائز بلقب لاعب العام. ومن المتوقع ان يتمكن ميسي (24 عاما) من الظفر بلقب افضل لاعب في العالم للعام الثالث على التوالي، الا في حال نجح رونالدو الذي نال هذه الجائزة المرموقة العام 2008، في مخالفة التوقعات باستقطاب اصوات المدربين والصحافيين. 
ومن المؤكد ان حرب النجوم بين هذين اللاعبين الاستثنائيين تشكل المواد اللازمة لاي مخرج سينمائي بسبب الاختلاف في شخصية كل من اللاعبين، فميسي يمثل البطل الهادىء الذي يتمتع بمواهب استثنائية يجيرها لمصلحة المجموعة، ورونالدو البطل المتعجرف الذي يميل الى الانانية في طريقة لعبه سعيا خلف المجد الشخصي. 
لكن اللاعبين يتمتعان بقاسم مشترك متمثل بكونهما هدافين من الطراز الرفيع جدا وارقامهما تتحدث عن نفسها، لكن ميسي خرج من الموسم بما هو اثمن بكثير من الانجازات والارقام الشخصية اذ قاد برشلونة للقب الدوري المحلي ومسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا، متنازلا للرونالدو عن جائزة الترضية المتمثلة بالحذاء الذهبي لافضل هداف في البطولات الاوروبية المحلية لموسم 2010-2011. 

وانهى رونالدو الدوري الاسباني برصيد 40 هدفا، منفردا بالرقم القياسي لعدد الاهداف المسجلة في موسم واحد في تاريخ "لا ليغا" والذي كان يتقاسمه مع مهاجم اتلتيك بلباو تيلمو زارا الذي حقق هذا الانجاز عام 1951، والمكسيكي هوغو سانشيز الذي حققه مع ريال مدريد عام 1990. 
وتقدم رونالدو بفارق تسعة اهداف على ميسي وتفوق في 2010-2011 على ما حققه مع مانشستر خلال موسم 2007-2008 عندما سجل حينها 31 هدفا في الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز، وهو سجل اهدافه الاربعين في 34 مباراة في الدوري، رافعا رصيده الى 66 هدفا في 63 مباراة خاضها في الدوري الاسباني منذ انضمامه الى النادي الملكي. 
لكن النجاح الذي حققه "سي ار 7" على الصعيد الشخصي لم يكتمل على صعيد الجماعي بعدما خرج فريقه من الدوري المحلي خالي الوفاض كما الحال في مسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا التي ودعها من نصف النهائي على يد ميسي وزملائه بالذات. 
ولا يبدو ان الحرب بين اللاعبين متوجهة نحو الهدنة اذ ان صراعهما متواصل هذا الموسم حيث يتشاركان صدارة ترتيب هدافي الدوري المحلي برصيد 17 هدفا لكل منهما، كما ان فريقيهما يتشاركان ايضا صدارة ترتيب الدوري مع افضلية المواجهة المباشرة لبرشلونة والتي نالها عن جدارة واستحقاق بعد تغلبه السبت الماضي على غريمه الملكي في عقر داره 3-1. 
لم يجد ميسي طريقه الى شباك الحارس ايكر كاسياس في ال"كلاسيكو" الاول لهذا الموسم لكنه كان مهندس الهدف الاول والثالث، فيما مر رونالدو بجوار هذه الموقعة دون ان يترك اي انطباع بل انه اهدر على فريقه فرصا سهلا كانت كفيلة باعادته الى اجواء اللقاء. 
ومن المؤكد ان ميسي يتفوق على رونالدو تماما في ما يخص المواجهات المباشرة بنيهما منذ ان انضم البرتغالي الى ريال مدريد في صيف 2009، اذ سجل الارجنتيني 5 من الاهداف ال13 التي هز بها شباك النادي الملكي حتى الان، منذ قدوم "سي ار 7" الى "سانتياغو برنابيو"، فيما اكتفى الاخير بهدفين فقط. 

والاهم من الاهداف والارقام الشخصية هو ان ميسي قاد برشلونة الى نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا على حساب ريال مدريد بالذات بتسجيله ثنائية الفوز في ذهاب نصف النهائي (2-صفر). 
وكان الموسم الماضي موسم ال"كلاسيكو" بامتياز اذ تواجه الفريقان سبع مرات وخرج برشلونة فائزا ثلاث مرات، بينها بنتيجة ساحقة 5-صفر، فيما حقق ريال فوزا وحيدا في نهائي الكأس بفضل هدف لرونالدو، وانتهت المباريات الثلاث الاخرى بالتعادل. 
وتظهر الارقام التفوق التام الذي حققه ميسي على رونالدو من ناحية الانجازات الجماعية وهو يأمل ان يتوج ذلك بانجاز فردي من خلال الاحتفاظ بجائزة افضل لاعب في العالم على حساب رونالدو الذي يواجه ايضا منافسة من لاعب اخر في برشلونة وهو تشافي هرنانديز بعدما انحصر السباق على جائزة كرة "فيفا" الذهبية بين هذا الثلاثي. 
وكان ميسي تفوق العام الماضي على زميليه في برشلونة تشافي هرنانديز واندريس انييستا في الاستفتاء الذي تشارك فيه لجنة مكونة من صحافيين ومدربي وقادة 208 منتخبا وطنيا منضويا تحت لواء الاتحاد الدولي. 
وحصل ميسي على 65ر22 بالمئة من الاصوات مقابل 36ر17 بالمئة لانييستا و48ر16 بالمئة لتشافي. 

وكان تتويج ميسي مفاجأة كبيرة بالنظر الى فشله مع منتخب بلاده في نهائيات كأس العالم في جنوب افريقيا والتي ودعها منتخب التانغو بخسارة مذلة امام المانيا صفر-4 في الدور ربع النهائي، كما انه هو نفسه رشح زميليه انييستا وتشافي للفوز بهذه الجائزة، معتبرا ان حظوظهما اكبر منه لانهما فازا بكأس العالم، في حين ان النجم الارجنتيني ودع العرس الكروي باكرا. 
لكن ميسي سيستحق هذه المرة وعن جدارة الجائزة المرموقة التي سيكشف النقاب عن صاحبها في الحفل السنوي في زيوريخ، في ظل المستوى المذهل الذي قدمه الموسم الماضي ويواصله في الموسم الحالي ايضا. 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*عماد خانكان يفتح النار : الأعضاء الفاسدين في جسم الكرة السورية .. على رأس عملهم حتى الآن 



عماد خانكان مدرب المنتخب السوري


أكد  عماد خانكان مدرب المنتخب السوري الذي قدم استقالته قبل أيام، بأن ما يشاع  من خلافات بينه وبين الجهازين الفني و الإداري للمنتخب  لا يتعدى كونه  إشاعة في غير زمانها ومكانها، والمراد منها التشويش على مسيرة إعداد  المنتخب قبل مباريات الإياب من التصفيات الآسيوية المؤهلة إلى اولمبياد  لندن 2012 


وأضاف الخانكان في تصريحات صحفية اليوم  الاثنين -  سيأتي الوقت المناسب  الذي أصرح فيه بحقيقة الأسباب التي دفعتني للاعتذار، لكن أختصر الأسباب  حالياً بالقول " الكرة السورية تسير في الاتجاه المعاكس، فمن أخطأ أو أساء  لمنتخباتنا عبر انتهاج أسلوب «تزوير الأعمار»، أو اقتحام المنتخبات بأخطاء  إدارية وتنظيمية باق في عمله للأسف ولقد  فضلت الابتعاد ، وأؤكد أنني لم  أطلب فرض أي أحد على الجهازين الفني أو الإداري، بل حرصت على مصلحة المنتخب  فقط، وهذا لم يعجب البعض ، الخلاصة أن جميع الفاسدين في جسم الكرة السورية  مازالوا على رأس عملهم حتى الأن رغم بشاعة مخالفاتهم ، لذلك سيكون لي كلام  آخر وتفصيلي في حال تحسنت الظروف الصعبة التي أبعدتني عن العمل".


وكان عماد خانكان قد فاجأ الجميع بقرار استقالته وذلك قبل 40 يوم من مواجهة  الأولمبي السوري مع نظيره الياباني في إياب تصفيات آسيا المؤهلة إلى  اولمبياد لندن 2012 ‏ويدرب المنتخب حالياً هيثم جطل الذي كان مدرباً  مساعداً للخانكان في الأولمبي السوري  

*

----------


## musab aljak

*شابة تخضع لعملية جراحية في اليد بعد إصابتها بطلق ناري من  سيارة أدريانو


أدريانو


  ذكرت بوابة "جلوبو اسبورت" اليوم الاثنين ان الشابة التي تعرضت لجرح في  اليد من جراء إطلاق نار من داخل سيارة أدريانو نجم فريق كورينثيانز  البرازيلي لكرة القدم، ستخضع لعملية جراحية يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.

وقضت سيريل ادريني بينتولاس /20 عاما/ أمس الأحد في مستشفى بارا دي اور، في  ريو دي جانيرو ، وستخضع لعملية جراحية بعد تعرضها لكسر في إصبع اليد  اليسرى من جراء إصابتها بطلق ناري.

ووفقا للتقارير الطبية لم تتعرض سيريل لقطع في الأوتار، وبالتالي فإنه من  المتوقع أن يستعيد إصبعها حركته الطبيعية عقب إجراء العملية الجراحية.

وتم نقل المصابة إلى مستشفى بارا دي اور ووضعها تحت الملاحظة يوم السبت الماضي.

وقالت الفتاة أن أدريانو كان يعبث  بمسدس في المقعد الخلفي للسيارة حين انطلقت رصاصة من المسدس.

ونفى أدريانو تورطه في الحادث ، وقال في بيان نقله موقع "جلوبوسبورت" "كنت في المقعد الجانبي ، والرصاصة خرجت من المقعد الخلفي".



*

----------


## مناوي

*الاهلي والاسماعيلي يحشدان أوراقهما الرابحة لقمة بدوري مصر 



محمد بركات


حشد الاهلي والاسماعيلي  أوراقهما الرابحة لمواجهة صعبة مؤجلة بينهما من الجولة السابعة في الدوري المصري  الممتاز لكرة القدم ستقام مساء اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد الكلية الحربية بدون جماهير  تنفيذا لعقوبة موقعة على حامل اللقب.

ويدخل الاهلي المباراة وقد اطمأن مديره  الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه على سلامة مدافعه المخضرم وائل جمعة من كدمة لحقت به  اثر اصطدامه بزميله المعتز بالله اينو خلال مران يوم الاحد.

وقال ايهاب علي  طبيب الاهلي ان الكدمة التي لحقت بجمعة لن تمنعه من المشاركة في لقاء  الاسماعيلي.

واضاف علي في تصريح للموقع الرسمي للاهلي "لن يغيب عن لقاء  الاسماعيلي سوى دومينيك دا سيلفا قلب الهجوم والمدافع محمد نجيب حيث يحتاجان الى  عشرة أيام من التدريبات التأهيلية للعودة الى المباريات."

وبات المدافع شريف  عبد الفضيل جاهزا للمشاركة في المباراة بعد غياب دام أكثر من شهر بسبب  الاصابة.

وقال سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة بالاهلي انه يتوقع مباراة قوية  وصعبة على الفريقين.

واضاف عبد الحفيظ لرويترز "الفريقان يمتلكان اوراقا  هجومية وستكون المباراة مفتوحة يصعب التكهن بنتيجتها لكن لدينا الاصرار على تحقيق  الفوز."

وحرص الجهاز الفني للاهلي على مشاهدة اخر مباراتين للاسماعيلي أمام  مصر المقاصة ووادي دجلة عبر الفيديو للوقوف على مستوى المنافس والتعرف بصورة اكثر  على افضل أوراقه.

ويسعى الجهاز الفني للمناورة بلاعبه محمد بركات المرشح  لقيادة خط الوسط مع الحفاظ على نفس طريقة اللعب وفرض رقابة على بعض عناصر  الاسماعيلي وفي مقدمتهم حسني عبد ربه واحمد علي.

وأكد البرتغالي بيدرو  المدرب المساعد لجوزيه ان فريقه سيفتقد للجمهور في هذا اللقاء

واضاف "ليس  امامنا سوى تحقيق الفوز لضمان مواصلة التقدم لاستعادة القمة"

ويدخل الاهلي  المباراة محتلا المركز الثاني برصيد 17 نقطة من سبع مباريات خلف حرس الحدود المتصدر  برصيد 22 نقطة من تسع مباريات والذي يلاقي المصري مساء اليوم الاثنين  بالاسكندرية.

في المقابل قال محمود جابر المدير الفني للاسماعيلي ان صفوف  فريقه باتت كاملة بعد ان انتظم في التدريبات جميع العائدين من الاصابة وعلى رأسهم  عبد الله الشحات وعمرو السولية واحمد حجازي.

وأكد جابر ان الفريق لا يغيب  عنه سوى المهاجم النيجيري ندوبويسي جودوين وقائد الفريق محمد حمص بسبب خضوعهما  لبرنامج تأهيلي من الاصابة.

واضاف جابر لرويترز "طالبت اللاعبين بالتمسك  بالروح القتالية في اللقاء باعتبارها مفتاح الانتصارات وقمت بتخفيف الحمل التدريبي  حتى لا يشعر اللاعبون بالاجهاد او يتعرضوا لاصابات جديدة."

وطلب جابر من  لاعبيه عدم الاعتراض على حكم المباراة تجنبا للحصول على انذارات أو التعرض  للطرد.

ويدخل الاسماعيلي يوم الاثنين معسكرا مغلقا بعد ان يعلن الجهاز الفني  عن اختيار 20 لاعبا للمباراة.

وأسندت لجنة الحكام ادارة المباراة للدولي  جهاد جريشة.

ويحتل الاسماعيلي المركز السادس برصيد 14 نقطة من سبع مباريات  .
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*سولدادو يترقب انضمامه للمنتخب الإسباني 

اعترف هداف فريق فالنسيا، روبرتو سولدادو، بأنه يترقب انضمامه للمنتخب الإسباني في  الفترة المقبلة والمشاركة في نهائيات كأس أمم أوروبا "يورو 2012".
وقال سولدادو  في حوار مع صحيفة "آس" الإسبانية الاثنين "أنا الآن في أفضل حالاتي وهذا يعود إلى  وجودي في فالنسيا.. فالجهاز الفني يثق بي وكذلك زملائي الرائعون".
وكشف سولدادو  أنه لم يلتق بفيسنتي ديل بوسكي مدرب المنتخب الإسباني منذ أن كان ناشئا عمره 15  عاما فقط في ريال مدريد، مستبعدا في الوقت ذاته أن يكون عدم انضمامه للمنتخب حتى  الآن يعود إلى أسباب شخصية.

وقال "يبدو أن الأمر وجهة نظر فنية بحتة.. وعلي  أن أدفع ديل بوسكي إلى تغيير رأيه ومن ثم استدعائي للمنتخب".
وتشهد الأوساط  الرياضية الإسبانية نداءات باستدعاء سولدادو (26 عاما) إلى المنتخب كبديل لهداف  برشلونة ديفيد فيا الذي ستبعده الإصابة عن اللعب نحو خمسة أشهر.
وسجل سولدادو 11  هدفا لفالنسيا في الليجا هذا الموسم، وتشير الإحصائيات إلى تسجيله هدف على الأقل من  كل أربعة تسديدات له على مرمى الخصم.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي ورونالدو وتشافي يتنافسون على الكرة الذهبيةانحصر السباق على جائزة كرة "فيفا" الذهبية لأفضل لاعب لعام 2011 بين الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو والإسباني تشافي هرنانديز، بحسب ما أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ومجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية الإثنين في باريس بحضور أمين عام فيفا جيروم فالك. ويبدو ميسي، أفضل لاعب في العالم في العامين الأخيرين، مرشحا بقوة لإحراز الجائزة التي سيتم الإعلان عن اسم الفائز فيها يوم 9 كانون الثاني/يناير 2012 في زيوريخ، وذلك بعد قيادته برشلونة الإسباني للقب الدوري المحلي ومسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا الموسم الماضي وتسجيله 45 هدفا في 47 مباراة ضمن جميع المسابقات. 
وكان الاتحاد الدولي "فيفا" كشف مطلع الشهر الماضي النقاب عن اللائحة المختصرة للمرشحين للجائزة، وكانت حصة الأسد لبرشلونة المتمثل بثمانية لاعبين من أصل 23، وعلى رأسهم ميسي. 
وتغير اسم الجائزة وأصبح الكرة الذهبية "فيفا"، بعد دمج جائزة الكرة الذهبية التي كانت تقدمها المجلة الفرنسية "فرانس فوتبول" وجائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم التي كان يقدمها الاتحاد الدولي، بعد توقيع اتفاق بين الطرفين في 5 تموز/يوليو 2010 في جوهانسبورغ في جنوب إفريقيا. 

وكانت اللائحة الأخيرة ضمت ميسي وتشافي والإسباني سيسك فابريغاس والفرنسي اريك ابيدال والبرازيلي داني الفيش واندريس انييستا وجيرار بيكيه ودافيد فيا (برشلونة الإسباني)، والألمانيين توماس مولر وباستيان شفاينشتايغر (بايرن ميونيخ) والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو والألماني مسعود اوزيل والفرنسي كريم بنزيمة والإسبانيين ايكر كاسياس وتشابي الونسو (ريال مدريد الإسباني)، والأرجنتيني سيرخيو اغويرو (مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي)، والبرازيلي نيمار (سانتوس)، والإنكليزي واين روني والبرتغالي لويس ناني (مانشستر يونايتد)، والاوروغوياني لويس سواريز (ليفربول الإنكليزي) والهولندي ويسلي شنايدر والاوروغوياني دييغو فورلان (أنتر ميلان الإيطالي)، والكاميروني صامويل ايتو (انجي ماكاشكالا الروسي). 
وكان ميسي تفوق العام الماضي على زميليه في برشلونة تشافي هرنانديز واندريس انييستا في الاستفتاء الذي تشارك فيه لجنة مكونة من صحافيين ومدربي وقادة 208 منتخبا وطنيا منضويا تحت لواء الاتحاد الدولي. 
وحصل ميسي على 65ر22 بالمائة من الأصوات مقابل 36ر17 بالمائة لانييستا و48ر16 بالمائة لتشافي.

وكان تتويج ميسي مفاجأة كبيرة بالنظر إلى فشله مع منتخب بلاده في نهائيات كأس العالم في جنوب إفريقيا والتي ودعها منتخب التانغو بخسارة مذلة أمام ألمانيا صفر-4 في الدور ربع النهائي، كما أنه هو نفسه رشح زميليه انييستا وتشافي للفوز بهذه الجائزة، معتبرا أن حظوظهما أكبر منه لاتهما فازا بكأس العالم، في حين أن النجم الأرجنتيني ودع العرس الكروي باكرا. 
لكن ميسي سيستحق هذه المرة وعن جدارة الجائزة المرموقة التي سيكشف النقاب عن صاحبها في الحفل السنوي في زيوريخ، في ظل المستوى المذهل الذي قدمه الموسم الماضي ويواصله في الموسم الحالي أيضا. 
وكان ضم نيمار إلى لائحة المرشحين العلامة الفارقة لأن نجم سانتوس الذي لا يتجاوز التاسعة عشرة من عمره هو اللاعب الوحيد من خارج القارة الأوروبية الذي يدخل اللائحة المختصرة منذ إطلاقها عام 2004، إلى جانب الأرجنتيني خوان رومان ريكويلمي لكن حتى الأخير كان حينها معارا من فياريال الإسباني إلى بوكا جونيورز. 
ولدى السيدات، ستتنافس البرازيلية مارتا أفضل لاعبة في العالم في آخر خمسة أعوام واليابانية هوماري ساوا بطلة العالم والأميركية ابي وامباك على جائزة أفضل لاعبة لعام 2011. 

وفي جائزة أفضل مدرب، انحصر السباق بين الاسكتلندي السير اليكس فيرغوسون مدرب مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي والاسباني جوسيب غواردويلا مدرب برشلونة والبرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو مدرب ريال مدريد الإسباني. 
وفي جائزة أفضل مدرب لكرة السيدات، سيتنافس الفرنسي برونو بيني مدرب منتخب فرنسا والياباني نوريو ساساكي مدرب اليابان والأميركية بيا سوندهاغ مدربة الولايات المتحدة. 
وفي جائزة "بوشكاش" لأجمل هدف، انحصر السباق بين الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي (بكرة مهارية في مرمى آرسنال في إياب ثمن نهائي دوري بطال أوروبا) والإنكليزي واين روني (بكرة اكروباتية في مرمى مانشستر سيتي) والبرازيلي نيمار (بعد تعرج في مرمى فلامنغو. 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*وليد سليمان : بركات محترم والمنافسة معه ممتعة .. والاسماعيلي شرس مع الأهلي والفوز عليه ضرورة


بدأ  وليد سليمان لاعب وسط فريق النادي الأهلي المصري يمثل لغزا حقيقيا داخل  النادى فى الفترة الأخيرة، حيث يتألق اللاعب فى التدريبات والمباريات  الودية، ويتراجع مستواه بشكل كبير فى المباريات الرسمية وهذا ما لاحظه  الجميع فى مباراة مصر المقاصة الأخيرة ضمن الأسبوع التاسع من بطولة الدورى  المصرى، مما دفع البرتغالى مانويل جوزيه المدير الفنى للفريق الى تغييره  بعد نهاية الشوط الأول وشارك بدلا منه جدو الذى سجل هدف الفوز للأهلى. سليمان تحدث ل"كووورة" عن الظروف التى مر بها فى مباراة المقاصة وأسباب عدم  ظهوره ، وكذلك مدى جاهزيته للقاء الغد أمام الدراويش، فقال : مباراة  المقاصة كانت بالنسبة لنا عنق زجاجة ليس فقط فى النتائج وإنما فى التوقيت،  لأنها تأتى بعد فترة طويلة من الغياب عن المشاركة فى المباريات الرسمية،  فشعرنا جميعا أننا فى بداية موسم ونحتاج الى تحقيق الفوز، من أجل الحصول  على دفعة معنوية جيدة، وبالنسبة لى اعترف انى كنت بعيدا عن مستواي فى هذه  المباراة، لأني كنت أعانى من ألام فى المعدة أثرت على بشكل مباشر خلال  المباراة، وأخبرت الجهاز الفنى وكذلك الطبي بالأمر ما بين الشوطين فتم  تغييري، والحمد لله أن النتيجة تغيرت فى الشوط الثانى لصالحنا وحصلنا فى  النهاية على النقاط الثلاث التى قربتنا كثيرا من صدرة الدوري".


وعن الهدف الغريب الذى سجله قبل نهاية الشوط الأول ، يقول سليمان: هناك  اتفاق أن العب بعض الركلات الركنية على الزاوية القريبة وتكون قوية وبالفعل  فعلت ذلك بهدف أن يتعامل معها أي من زملائى ففوجئت أن الكرة تأخذ يد  الحارس وتدخل المرمى، واعتقد أن هذا الهدف ساهم بشكل كبير فى حصولنا على  الفوز لأن المقاصة كان يؤدى مباراة قوية وكان بإمكانه مضاعفة النتيجة بعد  أن لاحت لهم أكثر من فرصة سهلة". 


أما عن مباراة الغد أمام الدراويش ، فيقول سليمان : بالتأكيد مباراة ستكون  في غاية الصعوبة وبالنسبة لي انا جاهز بعد أن اختفت تماما ألام المعدة،  واتمنى المشاركة من البداية لأني اتمنى التسجيل فى هذه المباراة، أما اذا  كان رأي الجهاز الفنى غير ذلك فسأحترمه وأتمنى للموجودين فى الملعب التوفيق  فى تحقيق الفوز، لأن المباراة لن تكون سهلة فالاسماعيلى خصم عنيد جدا مع  الأهلي وكذلك لأن المباراة تقام بدون جمهور وهو ما يمثل صعبة حقيقية على  صاحب الإستضافة وهو الأهلي".


بعد عودة بركات وظهوره القوى أمام المقاصة ، أصبح مرشحا للبدء أمام  الدروايش وهو ما قد يؤثر على مشاركة وليد باعتبار أن دور كل منهما متشابه  في الملعب .. وعلى هذا التوجه يقول وليد : فى الحقيقة عودة بركات أضافت  الكثير من القوة الى الفريق فى توقيت مناسب جدا وهذا ما اعتدنا عليه من  لاعب كبير بحجم بركات، وبالنسبة لى هو أكثر من أخ والمنافسة معه ممتعة  للغاية، فهو يجبرالجميع على احترامه، كما أني شخصيا اتعلم من خبراته  وشخصيته، وعلاقتي به منذ سنوات طويلة قبل انضمامي للأهلي،  فعندما فكرت فى  الإحتراف تحدثت معه ونصحنى باللعب فى الدورى السعودى لأنه قوي وجماهيري ،  وبالفعل استمعت لنصيحته ونفذتهامع أهلي جدة . 

*

----------


## musab aljak

* جوتزه يحلم باللعب في برشلونة 


ماريو جوتزه


  اعترف الجناح الشاب لفريق بوروسيا دورتموند حامل لقب الدوري الألماني،  ماريو جوتزه، برغبته في اللعب مستقبلا لفريق برشلونة الإسباني.
  وقال جوتزه في تصريحات لصحيفة "فرانكفورتر ألجماينه" الألمانية "برشلونة حلم لي. أي لاعب في العالم يريد أن ينضم إلى ذلك الفريق".
  ورفض جوتزه (19 عاما) الحديث عن العروض التي وصلته من خارج ألمانيا، علما  بأن الصحف تتحدث عن اهتمام أرسنال الإنجليزي بالتعاقد معه.
  وكان استطلاع للرأي أجرته صحيفة "فيلت آم سونتاج" الأسبوعية قد كشف أن  جوتزه يعتبر في نظر الجماهير أفضل لاعب في الدوري الألماني يليه توماس مولر  مهاجم بايرن ميونخ، ثم راؤول جونزاليس لاعب شالكه. 



*

----------


## مناوي

*مانشستر سيتي يفضل دخول العام الجديد وهو في صدارة الدوري الإنجليزي

تستأنف اليوم مسابقة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز بسبع مواجهات في إطار الجولة الثامنة  عشرة من البطولة الأعرق و الأكثر إثارة في العالم.

البداية ستكون في الواحدة  بعد الظهر بتوقيت جرينتش بلقاء لندني خالص بين تشيلسي وفولهام,ثم تشهد الساعة  الخامسة خمس لقاءات, حيث يلعب بولتون مع نيوكاسيل , سندرلاند و إيفرتون , ليفربول  مع بلاكبيرن , مانشستر يونايتد مع ويجان أتلتيك و ويست بروميتش مع مانشستر سيتي,  ويُختتم هذا اليوم بلقاء ستوك سيتي مع أستون فيلا في الثامنة مساء.

تشيلسي ×  فولهام

علي ملعب ستامفورد بريدج بالعاصمة لندن يواجه تشيلسي صاحب المركز  الرابع برصيد 33 نقطة,يواجه ضيفه فولهام الذي جمع 18 نقطة احتل بها المرتبة الثالثة  عشرة في جدول الترتيب.

"البلوز" الذي يقوده المدرب البرتغالي الشاب أندريه  فيلا بواش, تعادل في الجولة الماضية خارج الديار مع توتنهام بهدف لمثله في دربي  عاصمة الضباب و يسعي اليوم إلي إحراز انتصاره الحادي عشر هذا الموسم ليضمن  الاستمرار في المربع الذهبي في انتظار هدية عيد الميلاد للمنافسة علي اللقب الذي  أحرزه في أربع مناسبات.

أما فريق فولهام فقد تكبد أكبر خسارة له هذا الموسم  أمام مانشستر يونايتد علي أرضه في الجولة الماضية (0-5) وتراجع مركزين في جدول  المسابقة, ويأمل مع مدربه الهولندي المخضرم مارتن يول في تجاوز هذا الجرح العميق و  العودة لمعقله في كرافين كوتاج بنتيجة إيجابية تكون عوناً له في صراعه علي البقاء  بين الكبار.

في الموسم الماضي فاز تشيلسي بلقاء الجولة الثانية عشرة بهدف  النجم الغاني الغائب للإصابة مايكل إيسيان علي ملعب لقاء اليوم, قبل أن ينتهي لقاء  الفريقين في الجولة رقم 27 بتعادلهما بدون أهداف علي أرض النادي الذي يملكه  الملياردير المصري محمد الفايد.

بولتون × نيوكاسيل

ملعب الرييبوك  يشهد لقاء بولتون واندورز صاحب المركز التاسع عشر(قبل الأخير) برصيد 12 نقطة, مع  ضيفه نيوكاسيل الذي جمع 27 نقطة منحته المركز السابع في الترتيب  العام.

بولتون الذي يتولي المسئولية الفنية له المدرب الأيرلندي أوين كويل  يدخل هذه المواجهة منتشياً بفوزه الثمين خارج قواعده علي بلاكبيرن في الجولة  الماضية بهدفين لهدف بعد خمس جولات من الخسائر المتتالية , ويأمل خلال هذا اللقاء  في استمرار صحوته حتى يبتعد عن مناطق الصقيع الكروي.

من جانبه عاني نيوكاسيل  الأمرين طوال الجولات الست الأخيرة ولم يحقق سوي نقطتين تعادلين و 4 خسائر كان  أخرها أمام ويست بروميتش علي أرضه في الجولة الماضية بهدفين لثلاثة, و سيسعي مع  مدربه ألان باردو لاستعادة نغمة الفوز التي غابت عن الفريق منذ الجولة الحادية عشرة  عندما تفوق علي إيفرتون بهدفين لهدف.

في الموسم الماضي حقق الواندورز فوزاً  كاسحاً بخماسية مقابل هدف في الجولة الرابعة عشرة علي أرضه ثم نجح في العودة بنقطة  من ارض نيوكاسيل بعد تعادله بهدف لمثله في الجولة رقم 28 علي أرض ملعب سانت جيمس  بارك.

سندرلاند × إيفرتون

بعد أن حصد فوزين من الجولات الثلاث  الأخيرة مع مدربه الجديد مارتن أونيل يسعي فريق سندرلاند صاحب المركز الخامس عشر  برصيد 17 نقطة, يسعي إلي مواصلة نجاحه عندما يستضيف فريق إيفرتون الذي جمع 20 نقطة  في المركز الحادي عشر علي ملعب النور.

رفاق المدافع المصري أحمد المحمدي  حققوا فوزهم الرابع في الجولة الماضية علي كوينز بارك الصاعد بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين  علي ملعب لوفتس رود وصعدوا مركزين, ولن يفوتوا الفرصة في لقاء اليوم لإضافة فوز  خامس لمواصلة مسيرة الهروب من مراكز القاع.

من جانبه حقق فريق إيفرتون الذي  يقوده المدرب الإسكوتلندي ديفيد مويس فوزه السادس هذا الموسم بعد صيام دام لثلاث  جولات, ويأمل اليوم في الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية يحافظ بها علي مركزه القريب من النصف  الأول, في انتظار تحقيق ما هو أفضل من ذلك مستقبلاً كفريق كبير وعريق سبق له الفوز  باللقب تسع مرات.

في الموسم الماضي انتهي لقاء الفريقان في الجولة الرابعة  عشرة بنتيجة التعادل (2-2) علي ملعب لقاء اليوم, قبل أن ينجح الفريق الأزرق في حسم  لقاء ملعب جوديسون بارك في الجولة 28 بهدفين دون مقابل.

ليفربول ×  بلاكبيرن

ليفربول عملاق الكرة الإنجليزية الذي فقد الكثير من بريقه في  البطولة التي لم يتذوق طعم الفوز بها منذ أكثر من 20 عاماً, يحاول تقديم هديه أعياد  الميلاد لجماهيره في المملكة المتحدة وجميع أنحاء العالم, عندما يستضيف فريق  بلاكبيرن علي ملعب أنفيلد رود .

يحتل "الريدز" المركز السادس في جدول  الترتيب برصيد 30 نقطة كان أخرها نقطة تعادل مع مضيفه ويجان في الجولة الماضية,  ويدخل الفريق الذي يتولي قيادته الفنية هدافه الفذ الإسكوتلندي كيني دالجليش , يدخل  هذا اللقاء بهدف واحد هو الفوز وحصد النقاط ليكون علي أهبة الاستعداد للمنافسة حال  تعثر أياً من أندية المربع الذهبي.

علي الجانب الأخر يدخل فريق بلاكبيرن وهو  يعاني من جراح الخسارة الثالثة علي التوالي و الحادية عشرة هذا الموسم أمام بولتون  في الجولة الماضية بهدف لهدفين وهو ما أدي لتراجعه إلي المركز الأخير برصيد عشر  نقاط, ويأمل زملاء الهداف النيجيري يعقوبو إييجبيني في تفادي الخسارة في هذا اللقاء  حتى لا يجدوا أنفسهم مجبرين في وقت مبكر علي التفكير في اللعب بالدرجة الأولي بعد  فترة طويلة من التألق في "البريمير ليج".

في الموسم الماضي تبادل الفريقان  اللذان حققا اللقب 21 مرة بواقع 18 للأحمر و 3 للأزرق والأبيض, تبادلا الفوز كلاً  داخل دياره, ففاز ليفربول بهدفين مقابل هدف في الجولة التاسعة, قبل أن يرد بلاكبيرن  بثلاثية مقابل هدف في الجولة رقم 22 علي ملعب أيود بارك.

مانشستر يونايتد ×  ويجان

علي أرض ملعب أولد ترافورد يريد مانشستر يونايتد حامل لقب الدوري وضع  حد لصمود العملاق العماني علي الحبسي ورفاقه أمام الكبار بعد أن عجز الكبيرين  تشيلسي و ليفربول عن هزيمة "اللاتيكس" في الجولتين الماضيتين.

يدخل رجال  السير الإسكوتلندي أليكس فيرجسون أصحاب المركز الثاني برصيد 42 نقطة هذا اللقاء  مفعمين بتألقهم الكبير خلال الآونة الأخير لاسيما في الجولة الماضية التي زاروا  فيها شباك حارس فولهام فريدل بخماسية علي ملعب كرافين كوتاج محققين فوزهم الرابع  علي التوالي و الثالث عشر هذا الموسم, كما واصل نجمهم واين روني نغمة التسجيل و نجح  في زيارة الشباك للجولة الثالثة علي التوالي رافعاً غلته إلي 13 هدف هذا الموسم,  لذا تمثل نقاط هذا اللقاء أهمية خاصة للفريق للمشاركة في القمة أو الإنفراد بها حال  تعثر جاره اللدود في أياً من لقاءاته المقبلة .

أما ويجان صاحب المركز  الثامن عشر برصيد 14 نقطة فقد أنهي الجولات الثلاث الأخيرة كما بدأ موسمه الحالي  (تعادلين و فوز وحيد) و يأمل مع مدربه الأسباني الشاب روبرتو مارتينيز وهدافه  الأسباني أيضاً خوردي جوميز في مواصلة صموده في هذا اللقاء أيضاً ليبتعد شيئاً  فشيئاً عن مناطق الخطر و يواصل إحراجه لعمالقة الكرة الإنجليزية .

كان  "الشياطين الحمر" قد حسموا لقائي الموسم الماضي (2-0) في الجولة الرابعة عشرة علي  ملعب لقاء اليوم و (4-0) علي ملعب دي دبليو في لقاء الجولة رقم 28.

ويست  بروميتش × مانشستر سيتي

يحل مانشستر سيتي ضيفاً علي ملعب ذاهاوثورنس للقاء  ويست بروميتش ألبيون وعينه علي فوزه الخامس عشر هذا الموسم ليضمن دخول العام الجديد  وهو في مقعد الصدارة.

أصحاب الأرض وضيفهم الكبير تألقا في الجولة الماضية ,  عناصر المخضرم روي هوجسون حققت فوزها الثاني علي التوالي والسادس هذا الموسم علي  نيوكاسيل بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين خارج القواعد, وفريق المدرب الإيطالي روبرتو مانشيني  علي حساب ستوك سيتي بثلاثية دون رد علي ملعب الإتحاد بمدينة مانشستر.

زملاء  الهداف الأيرلندي شين لونج جمعوا حتى الآن 21 نقطة منحتهم المركز العاشر في  المسابقة, أما رفاق الهداف الأرجنتيني سيرجيو أجويرو فقد حصدوا 44 نقطة وضعتهم في  صدارة البطولة التي أحرزها أسلافهم في مناسبتين .

في الموسم الماضي حسم  "السيتي" اللقاءين لصالحه, ففاز في الجولة الحادية عشرة علي ملعب الإتحاد بهدفين  للمهاجم الإيطالي ماريو بالوتيلي ثم عاد بكامل الغلة من ملعب لقاء اليوم بفضل  ثلاثية الأرجنتيني المغضوب عليه كارلوس تيفيز.

ستوك سيتي × أستون  فيلا

بريطانيا ستاديوم سيكون مسرحاً للقاء ستوك سيتي صاحب المركز الثامن  برصيد 24 نقطة مع أستون فيلا الذي جمع 19 نقطة وضعته في المركز الثاني عشر في جدول  المسابقة.

في الجولة الماضية تعرض ستوك سيتي للدهس أمام قطار "الستيزينز"  السريع بثلاثية دون رد , ونال خسارته السابعة هذا الموسم ورغم ذلك احتفظ بالمركز  الثامن ,لذا يُدرك رفاق الهداف الدولي السابق بيتر كراوش أهمية تحقيق الفوز خلال  هذا اللقاء حتى لا يجدوا نفسهم خارج النصف الأول من الجدول.

علي الجانب  الأخر يسعي فريق أستون فيلا لتجاوز نتائجه المخيبة في أخر جولتين عندما خسر علي  أرضه أمام العملاقين ليفربول و أرسنال وهو ما أدي إلي تراجعه مركزين في جدول  المسابقة, و سيكون من غير اللائق للفريق ومدربه الإسكوتلندي ألان ماكليش قبول  المزيد من التراجع لفريق سبق له التتويج بالبطولة 7 مرات.

في الموسم الماضي  فاز ستوك سيتي بهدفين لهدف في الجولة الرابعة علي ملعب لقاء اليوم, قبل أن يفرض  التعادل الإيجابي بهدف لمثله نفسه علي لقاءهما في الجولة رقم 34 علي ملعب فيلا  بارك.

يُذكر أن المواجهات الثلاثة المتبقية من هذه الجولة تقام غداً  (الثلاثاء) بين أرسنال و وولفرهامبتون , سوانزي و كوينز بارك رينجرز و نوريتش و  توتنهام.
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ولي عهد دبي يرحب بالمشاركين في مؤتمر دبي الرياضي الدولي السادس 


 سمو الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد دبي


رحب  سمو الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد دبي رئيس مجلس دبي  الرياضي، بالمشاركين في مؤتمر دبي الرياضي الدولي السادس الذي ينظمه مجلس  دبي الرياضي يومي الأربعاء والخميس المقبلين تحت شعار "شركات كرة القدم..  بين الواقع والمستقبل" بمشاركة نخبة من صناع القرار من رؤساء ومدراء  تنفيذيين في الأندية والمؤسسات الكروية الدولية ونجوم عالميين من لاعبين  ومدربين.


وقال رئيس مجلس دبي الرياضي "كان مجلس دبي الرياضي سباقا في تهيئة القطاع  الرياضي لدخول مرحلة الاحتراف التي رأينا منذ البداية أنها نتيجة حتمية  لتطور القطاع الرياضي في منطقتنا أسوة بالتطور الحاصل في الرياضة العالمية،  ووضعنا في استراتيجية المجلس تنظيم مؤتمر رياضي دولي يتم فيه دعوة  المختصين وأصحاب التجارب العالمية الناجحة لعرض تجاربهم واللقاء مع  العاملين في القطاع الرياضي في الإمارات والتباحث وتقديم آراءهم للمساهمة  في دعم عمل المؤسسات الرياضية المحلية كاتحاد كرة القدم والأندية وغيريهما،  وتحقيق التطور الإداري في عملية إدارة المؤسسات الرياضية ووضع الخطط  والاستراتيجيات الناجحة بما ينعكس بالإيجاب على أداء مؤسساتنا وفرقنا  الرياضية، وذلك إسهاما من المجلس لتعزيز الاحتراف ليس في الإمارات وحسب بل  وفي المنطقة عموما".


وأضاف سمو الشيخ حمدان  "أضاف تنظيم المؤتمر خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية  الكثير لقطاعنا الرياضي بجميع مفاصله وتهيئة قطاعنا الرياضي عموما وشركات  كرة القدم على نحو خاص لدخول مرحلة الاحتراف، وها هو المؤتمر السادس يسير  على ذات النهج الذي حددناه منذ البداية، وهو التدرج في اختيار المواضيع  والضيوف بما يحقق الإضافة الدائمة حسب حاجة قطاعنا الرياضي، ولا شك أن  الأسماء الكبيرة الحاضرة في مختلف الاختصاصات المتعلقة بكرة القدم من شأنها  أن تحقق الفائدة للعاملين في شركات كرة القدم وللإعلام الرياضي وكافة  القطاعات، فأهلا وسهلا بالجميع وأمنياتنا لكم بالنجاح في جهودكم التي  تبذلونها خلال المؤتمر".


وتقدم مطر الطاير نائب رئيس مجلس دبي الرياضي رئيس المكتب التنفيذي بأسمى  آيات الشكر والعرفان لسمو الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد  دبي رئيس مجلس دبي الرياضي على رعايته الدائمة للمؤتمر ولجميع مبادرات مجلس  دبي الرياضي وتوجيهاته السديدة لمجلس الإدارة التي يرسم من خلالها ملامح  العمل المستقبلي.


وقال "وضعنا توجيهات سمو الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم منذ بداية  عملنا في مجلس دبي الرياضي كمنهاج عمل، وتم وضع استراتيجية عمل المجلس على  أساس التوجيهات السديدة لسموه، وحظي مؤتمر دبي الرياضي الدولي بمكانة خاصة  وكان له تأثير ايجابي كبير على قطاعنا الرياضي من خلال النجاح في استقطاب  أبرز المتحدثين واختيار أفضل المحاور التي تناسب واقعنا الرياضي، ولم يكن  كل هذا ليتحقق لولا دعم سمو الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم  وتوجيهاته المستمرة لنا في العمل".


وعبر نائب رئيس المجلس عن سعادته للتحضيرات التي تمت لتنظيم المؤتمر السادس  سواء من ناحية اختيار محاور الجلسات بما يتناسب مع حاجة قطاع كرة القدم  لدينا أو اختيار المتحدثين ومدراء الجلسات لإخراج هذه الجلسات بأفضل صورة  ممكنة وتحقيق أكبر فائدة منها لجميع العاملين في قطاع الرياضة عموما و كرة  القدم على نحو خاص، كما حث العاملين في قطاعنا الرياضي على الاستفادة  القصوى من جلسات المؤتمر وورش العمل فيه.


كما عبر مطر الطاير عن سعادته بالتطور الذي يشهده المؤتمر، والذي تجاوز  مرحلة الجلسات إلى الكثير من الفعاليات المصاحبة، وتتضمن مرحلة التهيئة  للقطاع الرياضي قبل انطلاقة المؤتمر والمسابقة الخاصة باختيار أفضل موضوع  لتطوير الاحتراف لدينا و البحوث التي قدمها المختصون في الرياضة، وأخيرا  الفعاليات الإنسانية التي يتبناها المؤتمر السادس، وتتضمن دعم المنظمات  والمراكز الإنسانية من خلال نجوم الرياضة وهي المبادرة التي يطلقها للمرة  الأولى على هامش المؤتمر وسيكون النجم كريستيانو رونالدو أبرز مشارك فيها  في أول ظهور رسمي له في مؤتمر رياضي يقام في المنطقة. ويشارك في أنشطة ومحاضرات وندوات وورش المؤتمر ، نخبة من كبار الشخصيات  الرياضية العالمية وكبار نجوم كرة القدم في اوروبا ومنهم النجمان البرتغالي  كريستيانو رونالدو والايطالي ديل بيرو، والاسباني ساندرو روسيل رئيس نادي  برشلونة والمدرب الانجليزي كابيللو المدير الفني للمنتخب الانجليزي،كما  يشارك موقع كووورة الالكتروني في المؤتمر بمحاضرة لرئيس تحريره عز الدين  الكلاوي ،إلى جانب حضوره في المؤتمر كشريك إعلامي في إطار بروتوكول التعاون  بين الموقع ومجلس دبي الرياضي .    



*

----------


## musab aljak

* رئيس اتحاد الكرة المصري يجتمع برؤساء الأندية  لتطبيق دوري المحترفين 


سمير زاهر 


   يعقد سمير زاهر رئيس الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم غدا الثلاثاء اجتماعا مع  رؤساء وممثلي أندية الدوري الممتاز من أجل الاتفاق على الخطوات العملية  لتطبيق دوري المحترفين.

 وقال فتحي نصير مدير الادارة الفنية بالاتحاد المصري إن الاجتماع مقدمة  لورشة عمل تهدف الى وضع النقاط فوق الحروف لتطبيق دوري المحترفين العام  القادم.

 واضاف نصير لرويترز اليوم الاثنين "الاتحاد الدولي أمهل الاتحادات الأهلية  الافريقية بتطبيق الاحتراف او التعرض لعقوبات ومنها عدم المشاركة في  البطولات القارية."

 وتابع نصير "زاهر سيطلب من جميع الاندية البدء على الفور في توفيق أوضاعها من أجل المشاركة في دوري المحترفين."

 ويتعين على الاندية الراغبة في المشاركة بدوري المحترفين ان تتحول الى  شركات مساهمة ويكون لها مجالس ادارات وميزانيات مستقلة بالاضافة الى ملعب  قانوني لاستضافة المباريات.

 وستصطدم الاندية المصرية في طريق تحولها لدوري المحترفين بالمادة 18 التي  تمنع وجود أكثر من ناد تابع لهيئة واحدة وهي المشكلة التي تواجه أندية  المؤسسات ومن بينها إنبي وبتروجيت التابعان لهيئة البترول والداخلية واتحاد  الشرطة التابعان لوزارة الداخلية وحرس الحدود وطلائع الجيش التابعان  للمؤسسة العسكرية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جوتزه يحلم باللعب في برشلونة 
اعترف الجناح الشاب لفريق بوروسيا دورتموند حامل لقب الدوري الألماني، ماريو جوتزه، برغبته في اللعب مستقبلا لفريق برشلونة الإسباني.
وقال جوتزه في تصريحات لصحيفة "فرانكفورتر ألجماينه" الألمانية "برشلونة حلم لي. أي لاعب في العالم يريد أن ينضم إلى ذلك الفريق".
ورفض جوتزه (19 عاما) الحديث عن العروض التي وصلته من خارج ألمانيا، علما بأن الصحف تتحدث عن اهتمام أرسنال الإنجليزي بالتعاقد معه.
وكان استطلاع للرأي أجرته صحيفة "فيلت آم سونتاج" الأسبوعية قد كشف أن جوتزه يعتبر في نظر الجماهير أفضل لاعب في الدوري الألماني يليه توماس مولر مهاجم بايرن ميونخ، ثم راؤول جونزاليس لاعب شالكه. 



*

----------


## مناوي

*تشرين السوري يستبدل مدربه الهولا بخاشو

أقر مجلس إدارة نادي تشرين السوري في اجتماع استثنائي عقد مساء أمس إقالة مدرب  الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي يوسف هولا ، وتكليف المدرب أكرم خاشو ومعه عبد  الرزاق سواس مديراً إدارياً للفريق الذي فشل في التأهل للدور الثاني للدوري السوري  ، حيث أحتل المركز السابع في المجموعة الثانية برصيد 4 نقاط من تعادله مع مصفاة  بانياس وفوزه على فريق النواعير. 


وكان الفريق في الفترة السابقة مهمل  من مجلس الإدارة والداعمين فتعرض لمواقف لا يحسد عليها ومن أبرزها أن أحد الفنادق  بدمشق احتجز عدد من اللاعبين لعدم دفع النادي للمستحقات المالية المتراكمة عليه.
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*طاقم حكام مجري للكلاسيكو السعودي اليوم



الحكم المجري فيكتور كاساي


  يقود الحكم المجري فيكتور كاساي اليوم الاثنين مباراة الكلاسيكو السعودي  بين الاتحاد والهلال، والتي ستقام في تمام الساعة الثامنة إلا ربع مساء  بتوقيت السعودية على ستاد الملك فهد الدولي بالرياض،  ويساعده مواطنيه  جابور ايروس و جورجي رينق ، بينما سيكون الحكم السعودي مطرف القحطاني حكما  رابعا.

.
وكانت أجلت هذه المباراة من الجولة السابعة بسبب مشاركة فريق الاتحاد في  البطولة الآسيوية .. ويدخل فريق الهلال المباراة في المركز الثاني برصيد 31  نقطة والاتحاد في المركز الخامس برصيد 20 نقطة ويتبقى له مباراة مؤجلة.


*

----------


## مناوي

*تولوز الفرنسي يغازل مدافع الإفريقي التونسي يعقوبي

بات مدافع النادي الإفريقي محمد علي اليعقوبي قريبا من تعزيز دفاعات نادي تولوز  الفرنسي الذي وضع هذا اللاعب ضمن قائمة اللاعبين الذين ينوي ضمهم خلال فترة  الانتقالات الشتوية علما . نادي تولوز الذي يلعب في صفوفه المدافع التونسي أيمن عبد  النور، تابع أداء لاعب النادي الإفريقي ورجحه لتعويض عبد النور الذي سيتغيب عن  الفريق لمدة شهرين تقريبا بسبب التزاماته مع المنتخب التونسي ضمن كأس إفريقيا للأمم  المقبلة. وكان اليعقوبي انتقل إلى الإفريقي بداية هذا الموسم قادما من فريق شبيبة  القيروان
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

* الاعلان عن الفريقين المتأهلين للدور الثاني بالدوري السوري .. غداً


رغم  الظروف الأمنية والسياسية التي تمر فيها سوريا ، إلا أن كثير من الجماهير  الرياضية السورية تترقب المباريات الفاصلة غداً الثلاثاء  لمعرفة الفريقين  المتأهلين للدور الثاني وذلك بعد تساوي الفرق بعدد النقاط  فيلتقي  في دمشق  وتحديداً في ملعب تشرين مباراة الاتحاد ومصفاة بانياس وفي إستاد حلب  الدولي يلتقي الفتوة والطليعة 

مواجهة دمشق ستكون الأهم والأقوى حيث فريق الاتحاد الذي يبحث عن مصالحة  جماهيره وتاريخه ، جراء سلسلة الهزائم التي مني بها الفريق هذا الموسم  أبرزها ثلاث هزائم في الدور الأول مع الكرامة والشرطة والجزيرة ووصوله  للمباراة الفاصلة بحد ذاتها نقطة سوداء في رحلته في الدوري

الاتحاد يمتلك مجموعة جيدة من اللاعبين المتميزين ومعظمهم يمتلك خبرة  المباريات الكبيرة ولكن الفريق يلعب ( بلا روح ) ولكن في مباراة الغد يتوقع  الجميع أن يقدم الاتحاديون أنفسهم بشكل جيد لتأكيد تأهلهم للدور الثاني  والبقاء في دائرة المنافسة على اللقب والاهتمام الإعلامي في المقابل يسعى  فريق مصفاة بانياس الصاعد حديثاً لدوري الممتاز أن يتابع عروضه ونتائجه  الايجابية والذي لم يتوقعها أكثر المتفائلين بالفريق ومنهم عمار الشمالي  مدرب الفريق الذي وعد بأن يكون فريقه غداً ( شكل ثاني ) ليؤكد للجميع بأن  وصوله للمباراة الفاصلة ومع فريق الاتحاد الحلبي لم يكن وليد الصدفة  وبانياس لديه لاعبين فرضوا اسمهم كالهداف أحمد الدوني 4 أهداف ولاعبه  الخبير أكرم علي وتبدو حظوظ الاتحاد الأرجح للفوز في هذه المباراة والتأهل  للدور الثاني حيث خبرة لاعبيه قد تلعب دور كبير بذلك 


وفي إستاد حلب المباراة الفاصلة الثانية بين فريقي الفتوة القادم من دير  الزور والطليعة القادم من مدينه حماه وحظوظهما متساوية فالفتوة يخطط لحصد  نقاطها واللعب مع الكبار في الدور الثاني وتصريحات مدربه محمود حبش تؤكد  بأن معنويات لاعبيه مرتفعة وهو يمتلك لاعبين موهوبين كمحمد كنيص ورضا طعمه  ولكن الخبرة تفتقدهم وقد ظهر ذلك واضحاً في مبارياته في الدور الأول حيث  جمع 12 نقطة من ثلاث انتصارات فقط وثلاث تعادلات وخسر فقط في لقاءه الأخير  أمام الجيش 2\1 في حين يدرك محمد العطار مدرب الطليعة قوة منافسه الفتوة  ولذلك أعد فريقه فنياً وبدنياً ونفسياً بشكل جيد والطليعة يلعب بشكل متوازن  دفاعياً وهجومياً ولديه لاعبين يسجلون من أشباه الفرص كالهداف جلال العبدي  ويامن عبود فريق الطليعة جمع في الدور الأول 12 نقطة من ثلاث انتصارات  وثلاثة تعادلات 

*

----------


## مناوي

*اللجنة المنظمة لأبطال الخليج تسمح بمشاركة أربعة محترفين مع كل نادي فى الموسم  الجديد


فى اجتماعها الذى عقد لمناقشة لائحة البطولة الخليجية للأندية للموسم القادم ، أقرت  اللجنة التنظيمية لكرة القدم بدول مجلس التعاون مشاركة أربعة محترفين بينهم آسيوى  مع كل فريق من المشاركة بدورى ابطال الخليج فى الموسم الجديد وحددت اللجنة 15 يناير  القادم موعدا لتلقى قوائم الاندية استعدادا للمشاركة فى البطولة التى تنطلق 30  ينايرمن العام الجديد 2012 .

كانت قرعة البطولة جرت السبت قد أسفرت عن وقوع  المحرق البحرينى في المجموعة الأولى مع فنجاء العماني والجهراء الكويتي والخريطيات  القطرى والوحدة الإماراتي والعربي الكويتي فى المجموعة الثانية، وضمت المجموعة  الثالثة ممثل الإمارات (2) الذي سيتحدد خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة وممثل قطر الذي  لم يتحدد أيضاً إضافة إلى فريق النصر العماني ، وضمت الرابعة فريق الرفاع البحريني  بجانب النهضة العماني وممثل الإمارات (3) .


وكانت اللجنة قد بينت فى  الاجتماع أن مباريات الدور الاول ستقام بنظام الذهاب والاياب كما ستقام جميع  مباريات البطولة بنفس النظام ما عدا المباراة النهائية التي تقرر أن تقام من مباراة  واحدة ويتأهل اول وثانى كل مجموعة من المجموعات الاربعة الى ربع النهائي وسيلتقي  أول المجموعة الأولى مع ثاني المجموعة الثالثة، فيما سيلعب أول المجموعة الثالثة مع  ثاني المجموعة الأولى، وسيلعب أول المجموعة الثانية مع ثاني المجموعة الرابعة وأول  المجموعة الرابعة مع ثاني المجموعة الثانية.


وسوف يتم إجراء القرعة  لتحديد الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة النهائية بين الفريقين المتأهلين، و هناك  مقترح تم طرحه خلال اجتماع اللجنة الفنية بأن تقام المباراة النهائية على بلد  محايد، وسيتم رفع هذا المقترح للجنة التنظيمية لمناقشته واتخاذ القرار المناسب مع  الشركة الراعية للبطولة ، فيما ستقام مباريات الدور نصف النهائي بنظام القرعة،  وتقرر عقد مؤتمر صحفى لمدرب كل فريق قبل المباراة , واشترطت اللجنة التنظيمية وجود  منسق اعلامى مرافق لفريقه خلال مبارياته فى البطولة.
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*القادسية يواجه غريمه العربي في نهائي كأس ولي عهد الكويت 


من مواجهة سابقة بين القادسية والعربي


يتطلع  القادسية لحصد لقب كأس ولي عهد الكويت لكرة القدم عندما يواجه غريمه  التقليدي العربي في المباراة النهائية على ملعب نادي الكويت غدا الثلاثاء.

 وصعد القادسية لنهائي البطولة بعد أن تصدر مجموعته برصيد 18 نقطة ثم تغلب  على السالمية في قبل النهائي بمجموع مباراتي الذهاب والإياب 5-1.

 واحتل العربي المركز الثاني في مجموعته برصيد 13 نقطة ثم فاز على اليرموك في دور الأربعة بمجموع المباراتين 5-صفر.

 ويأمل القادسية في تكرار الفوز على العربي بعد أن تغلب عليه 2- صفر في  الدور التمهيدي لاقتناص لقب البطولة الذي غاب عن خزائنه في الموسمين  الماضيين وأيضا ليكون دفعه معنوية كبيرة قبل أن يبدأ حملة دفاعه عن لقب  الدوري المحلي أواخر الشهر الجاري.

 وسيعول الكرواتي روديون جاسانين "رادان" مدرب القادسية على صفوفه شبه  المكتملة وتألق محترفيه السوري عمر السومة والجزائري حاج عيسي بالإضافة  لأحمد عجب.

 وربما يفقد رادان جهود نجمة بدر المطوع بداعي الإصابة لكنه استعاد خدمات  ثنائي الدفاع مساعد ندا وحسين فاضل بعد تعافيهما من الإصابة.

 وسيغيب عن الفريق المدافع محمد راشد بسبب الإصابة.

 وقال محمد البناي مدير الفريق للصحفيين "أنا متفائل بلاعبي القادسية ولدي  ثقة كبيرة بامكانياتهم خاصة بعد الأداء القوى الذي قدموه مع الفريق و  المنتخب الوطني في الفترة الماضية."

 وأضاف "المباراة النهائية صعبة وليس لها اي مقياس خصوصا أمام العربي.  أطالب اللاعبين بالتركيز وبذل أقصى مجهود للوصول إلى منصة التتويج."

 لكن لن تكون مهمة القادسية سهلة أمام منافسه العربي الطامح في استعادة بريقه المفقود منذ فترة والتتويج بأول ألقاب الموسم الحالي.

 وسيعتمد البرتغالي جوزيه روماو مدرب العربي على محترفيه السنغالي عبد  القادر فال العائد من الإصابة والمغربي عبدالمجيد الجيلاني بالإضافة لمحمد  جراغ وخالد خلف.

 وربما يدفع روماو بالمغربي محمد النجمي أو عبيد منور في حالة تأكد عدم مشاركة أحمد الرشيدي الذي يعاني من الإصابة.

 وقال مشرف الفريق فرج نفاع "المباراة صعبة على الفريقين ومن الصعب التكهن  بنتيجتها لما يتمتع به الفريقان من مستوى عال وقاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة.".

 وأضاف "هدف العربي الفوز والعودة لطريق البطولات."



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أديبايور:"سيتي سيتأثر بكأس أمم افريقيا" 
رأى مهاجم توتنهام والمنتخب التوغولي إيمانويل أديبايور, بأن كأس أمم إفريقيا 2012 ستلقي بظلالها على فريقه السابق مانشستر سيتي متصدر الدوري الإنكليزي لكرة القدم.

وسيفتقد مانشستر سيتي الذي يتصدر حالياً الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز، خدمات الشقيقين العاجيين يايا وكولو توري اللذين يشاركان مع منتخب بلادهما في البطولة القارية التي تقام بين 21 كانون الثاني/يناير و12 شباط/فبراير المقبلين، في حين أن توتنهام لن يفتقد أديبايور لعدم مشاركة منتخب الأخير في النهائيات.

وأضاف أديبايور الذي يدافع هذا الموسم عن ألوان توتنهام على سبيل الإعارة من سيتي, "يملكون لاعبين ذاهبين إلى كأس أمم إفريقيا. كولو توري لا يشارك كثيراً لكنه لاعب رائع. أما يايا توري فكان رائعاً معهم هذا العام. سننتظر لنرى كيف سيتعامل سيتي مع غياب الشقيقين توري. في كرة القدم قد يتعرض لاعبان أو ثلاثة في فريقك للإصابة خلال أسبوع واحد. وهذا ما حصل معنا مؤخراً".

وتابع "سيتي يملك فريقاً رائعاً, وهم يلعبون كرة جيدة في الفترة الحالية لكن إذا تعرضوا لبعض الإصابات سيكون الوضع صعباً عليهم".

وسيغيب الشقيقان توري عن فريق المدرب الإيطالي روبرتو مانشيني خلال فترة مشاركتهما في البطولة القارية التي تحتضنها غينيا الإستوائية والغابون، عن مبارياته مع توتنهام بالذات وإيفرتون وفولهام وأستون فيلا، إضافةً إلى مباراته مع ويغان في 16 الشهر المقبل بسبب انضمامهما إلى المعسكر التحضيري لمنتخب بلادهما.

ولن يكون سيتي الفريق الوحيد الذي سيتأثر بكأس أمم أفريقيا، إذ سيفتقد تشلسي خدمات العاجي الآخر ديدييه دروغبا، فيما سيلعب أرسنال دون مواطن الأخير جيرفينيو والكاميروني أليكس سونغ والغاني ايمانويل فريمبونغ، فيما سيحافظ توتنهام على صفوفه مكتملة بسبب عدم مشاركة أي من لاعبيه في البطولة، وذلك بحسب ما أشار أديبايور الذي قرر الشهر الماضي العودة إلى صفوف منتخب بلاده لمساعدته في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية 2013 ونهائيات كأس العالم 2014.

وكان أديبايور اعتزل اللعب دولياً في نيسان/أبريل 2010 بسبب "الكابوس" الذي لا يزال يلاحقه منذ تعرض منتخب بلاده لإعتداء مسلح عشية انطلاق كأس الأمم الإفريقية في أنغولا أوائل العام الماضي.

ويذكر أن توتنهام يتخلف حالياً بفارق 9 نقاط عن سيتي المتصدر بفارق نقطتين فقط عن جاره مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب.
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور يا كسلاوي بث اسمح لنا ..!
حقك علي العييييييييييييين والراس ..!
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الاهلي والاسماعيلي يحشدان أوراقهما الرابحة لقمة بدوري مصر 



محمد بركات


حشد  الاهلي والاسماعيلي أوراقهما الرابحة لمواجهة صعبة مؤجلة بينهما من الجولة  السابعة في الدوري المصري الممتاز لكرة القدم ستقام مساء اليوم الثلاثاء  باستاد الكلية الحربية بدون جماهير تنفيذا لعقوبة موقعة على حامل اللقب.

ويدخل الاهلي المباراة وقد اطمأن مديره الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه على  سلامة مدافعه المخضرم وائل جمعة من كدمة لحقت به اثر اصطدامه بزميله المعتز  بالله اينو خلال مران يوم الاحد.

وقال ايهاب علي طبيب الاهلي ان الكدمة التي لحقت بجمعة لن تمنعه من المشاركة في لقاء الاسماعيلي.

واضاف علي في تصريح للموقع الرسمي للاهلي "لن يغيب عن لقاء الاسماعيلي سوى  دومينيك دا سيلفا قلب الهجوم والمدافع محمد نجيب حيث يحتاجان الى عشرة أيام  من التدريبات التأهيلية للعودة الى المباريات."

وبات المدافع شريف عبد الفضيل جاهزا للمشاركة في المباراة بعد غياب دام أكثر من شهر بسبب الاصابة.

وقال سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة بالاهلي انه يتوقع مباراة قوية وصعبة على الفريقين.

واضاف عبد الحفيظ لرويترز "الفريقان يمتلكان اوراقا هجومية وستكون المباراة  مفتوحة يصعب التكهن بنتيجتها لكن لدينا الاصرار على تحقيق الفوز."

وحرص الجهاز الفني للاهلي على مشاهدة اخر مباراتين للاسماعيلي أمام مصر  المقاصة ووادي دجلة عبر الفيديو للوقوف على مستوى المنافس والتعرف بصورة  اكثر على افضل أوراقه.

ويسعى الجهاز الفني للمناورة بلاعبه محمد بركات المرشح لقيادة خط الوسط مع  الحفاظ على نفس طريقة اللعب وفرض رقابة على بعض عناصر الاسماعيلي وفي  مقدمتهم حسني عبد ربه واحمد علي.

وأكد البرتغالي بيدرو المدرب المساعد لجوزيه ان فريقه سيفتقد للجمهور في هذا اللقاء

واضاف "ليس امامنا سوى تحقيق الفوز لضمان مواصلة التقدم لاستعادة القمة"

ويدخل الاهلي المباراة محتلا المركز الثاني برصيد 17 نقطة من سبع مباريات  خلف حرس الحدود المتصدر برصيد 22 نقطة من تسع مباريات والذي يلاقي المصري  مساء اليوم الاثنين بالاسكندرية.

في المقابل قال محمود جابر المدير الفني للاسماعيلي ان صفوف فريقه باتت  كاملة بعد ان انتظم في التدريبات جميع العائدين من الاصابة وعلى رأسهم عبد  الله الشحات وعمرو السولية واحمد حجازي.

وأكد جابر ان الفريق لا يغيب عنه سوى المهاجم النيجيري ندوبويسي جودوين  وقائد الفريق محمد حمص بسبب خضوعهما لبرنامج تأهيلي من الاصابة.

واضاف جابر لرويترز "طالبت اللاعبين بالتمسك بالروح القتالية في اللقاء  باعتبارها مفتاح الانتصارات وقمت بتخفيف الحمل التدريبي حتى لا يشعر  اللاعبون بالاجهاد او يتعرضوا لاصابات جديدة."

وطلب جابر من لاعبيه عدم الاعتراض على حكم المباراة تجنبا للحصول على انذارات أو التعرض للطرد.

ويدخل الاسماعيلي يوم الاثنين معسكرا مغلقا بعد ان يعلن الجهاز الفني عن اختيار 20 لاعبا للمباراة.

وأسندت لجنة الحكام ادارة المباراة للدولي جهاد جريشة.

ويحتل الاسماعيلي المركز السادس برصيد 14 نقطة من سبع مباريات .




محمد حمص

*

----------


## musab aljak

*  سولدادو يترقب انضمامه للمنتخب الإسباني 


روبرتو سولدادو


  اعترف هداف فريق فالنسيا، روبرتو سولدادو، بأنه يترقب انضمامه للمنتخب  الإسباني في الفترة المقبلة والمشاركة في نهائيات كأس أمم أوروبا "يورو  2012".
  وقال سولدادو في حوار مع صحيفة "آس" الإسبانية الاثنين "أنا الآن في أفضل  حالاتي وهذا يعود إلى وجودي في فالنسيا.. فالجهاز الفني يثق بي وكذلك  زملائي الرائعون".
  وكشف سولدادو أنه لم يلتق بفيسنتي ديل بوسكي مدرب المنتخب الإسباني منذ  أن كان ناشئا عمره 15 عاما فقط في ريال مدريد، مستبعدا في الوقت ذاته أن  يكون عدم انضمامه للمنتخب حتى الآن يعود إلى أسباب شخصية.

  وقال "يبدو أن الأمر وجهة نظر فنية بحتة.. وعلي أن أدفع ديل بوسكي إلى تغيير رأيه ومن ثم استدعائي للمنتخب".
  وتشهد الأوساط الرياضية الإسبانية نداءات باستدعاء سولدادو (26 عاما) إلى  المنتخب كبديل لهداف برشلونة ديفيد فيا الذي ستبعده الإصابة عن اللعب نحو  خمسة أشهر.
  وسجل سولدادو 11 هدفا لفالنسيا في الليجا هذا الموسم، وتشير الإحصائيات  إلى تسجيله هدف على الأقل من كل أربعة تسديدات له على مرمى الخصم.





*

----------


## مناوي

*الحدود في مواجهة المصري و الزمالك يبحث عن هدية لمجلسه العائد .. في الجولة العشرة  للدوري الممتاز 


تشهد الجولة العاشرة من الدوري الممتاز المصري لكرة القدم خمس مواجهات اليوم  (الاثنين).

البداية ستكون في الثانية بتوقيت القاهرة بلقاء الجونة مع إتحاد  الشرطة, ثم تشهد الساعة الخامسة إلا ربع ثلاث مواجهات, حيث يلعب انبي مع طلائع  الجيش , وبتروجيت مع المقاولون ، وحرس الحدود مع المصري، قبل أن يُسدل الستار علي  جولات اليوم بلقاء تليفونات بني سويف مع الزمالك في السابعة مساء.

الجونة ×  الشرطة

علي ملعبه بالغردقة يستضيف فريق الجونة صاحب المركز الرابع برصيد 15  نقطة نظيره إتحاد الشرطة الذي حصد 17 نقطة احتل بها المركز الثالث في جدول  الترتيب.


الفارق البسيط بين الفريقين في عدد النقاط وتقارب مراكزهما في  المسابقة بالإضافة إلي انتقال هداف الشرطة النيجيري بوبا لصفوف فريق الجونة يكلها  أمور تعطي لقاء الفريقين اليوم مذاق خاص علماً بأن ممثل البحر الأحمر في المسابقة  العريقة لم يسبق له الفوز مطلقاً علي ضيفه طوال 4 مواجهات جمعت بينهما في الدوري  المصري.


كان أبناء المدرب المخضرم أنور سلامة الذين لم يتذوقوا طعم  الخسارة هذا الموسم, قد حققوا فوزهم الثالث في المسابقة علي حساب سموحة في الجولة  الماضية بهدف المدافع أحمد عادل علي ملعب الإسكندرية, أما رجال حلمي طولان فقد  فازوا علي فريق بتروجيت بهدفي المهاجم خالد قمر علي ملعب أكاديمية  الشرطة.


فريق الشرطة تمكن من حسم لقاء الجولة الثالثة عشرة الموسم  الماضي بهدف مهاجمه بوبا الذي انتقل للجونة وصار هدافه الأول هذا الموسم , أما لقاء  الجولة رقم 28 الذي أقيم علي ملعب لقاء اليوم فقد انتهي بتعادل الفريقين بدون  أهداف.


انبي × الجيش

علي ملعب بتروسبورت يأمل فريق انبي بطل كأس  مصر في وضع حد لنتائجه السلبية عندما يواجه ضيفه طلائع الجيش.


كبير  العائلة البترولية الذي يقوده المدرب القدير مختار مختار لا بديل أمامه عن الفوز  حتى لا تجد إدارة الفريق نفسها مضطرة إلي تغيير الجهاز الفني وسط الموسم, حيث خسر  الفريق للمرة الخامسة في الجولة السابقة أمام غزل المحلة و تجمد رصيده عند خمس نقاط  وتراجع للمركز السابع عشر المؤهل للهبوط.


أما طلائع الجيش الذي يقوده  فنياً فاروق جعفر فقد تعادل في الجولة السابقة مع الداخلية بدون أهداف وبقي في  المركز الثاني عشر, ويسعي إلي استغلال حالة مضيفه المزرية من أجل تحقيق انتصار غاب  عنه لثماني جولات كاملة منذ أن حققه للمرة الأولي علي حساب المقاولون في الجولة  الأولي.


في الموسم الماضي تفوق الفريق البترولي بشكل واضح علي الفريق  العسكري ,بحسمه لقاء الجولة الثامنة بهدفين دون رد علي ملعب جهاز الرياضة ثم كرر  فوزه بهدف سجله مدافعه المخضرم عبد الظاهر السقا في لقاء الجولة رقم 23 علي ملعب  لقاء اليوم.


بتروجيت × المقاولون

في مدينة السويس يلعب بتروجيت  صاحب المركز الثالث عشر برصيد 8 نقاط مع المقاولون العرب متذيل جدول المسابقة بثلاث  نقاط.


كلا الفريقين يعاني مرارة الخسارة منذ الجولة الماضية ,أبناء طه  بصري أمام إتحاد الشرطة خارج قواعدهم (0-2) و فريق المدرب محمد رضوان داخلها أمام  حرس الحدود بهدفين لثلاثة, لذا سيكون الفوز شعار الفريقين من أجل تدارك ما فاتهم  والسعي إلي تحسين الوضع قبل فوات الأوان.


في الموسم الماضي تبادل  الفريقين الفوز كلا علي أرض الأخر, حيث حسم بتروجيت لقاء الجولة الرابعة بهدف  مهاجمه مروان محسن علي ملعب عثمان أحمد عثمان, ثم رد "ذئاب الجبل" الدين في لقاء  الجولة التاسعة عشرة في مدينة الغريب وفازوا بثلاثية موسي كبيرو و محمد عادل و محمد  صلاح مقابل هدف سجله البوركيني محمد كوفي نجم الفريق البترولي.


الحدود ×  المصري

في قمة مباريات هذه الجولة يحل فريق المصري صاحب المركز الثامن برصيد  13 نقطة ضيفاً علي ملعب المكس بمدينة الإسكندرية للقاء فريق حرس الحدود متصدر جدول  الترتيب برصيد 22 نقطة.


أصحاب الأرض يعيشون أوقات سعيدة مع مديرهم الفني  طارق العشري, لم لا و قد حققوا سبع انتصارات متتالية لأول مرة طوال تاريخهم في  المسابقة كان أخرها خارج الديار علي المقاولون في الجولة التاسعة وتربعوا علي عرش  الصدارة وبات حلم منافستهم علي اللقب المحلي الأهم أمر واقع بعد أن سبق لهم تذوق  طعم الألقاب في ثلاث مناسبات خلال المواسم الأخيرة بواقع لقبين لكأس مصر و أخر  للسوبر.


من جانبه يأمل الفريق الضيف الذي حقق فوزه الثاني علي التوالي  والثالث هذا الموسم علي حساب تليفونات بني سويف بهدف مهاجمه الأولمبي أحمد شرويدة,  يأمل في الحفاظ علي سجله خالياً من أي خسارة بعد أن قدم عروض جيدة مع مدربه طلعت  يوسف الذي حقق نجاحات واضحة في كل الأندية التي عمل فيها طوال السنوات  الماضية.


في الموسم الماضي تبادل الفريقان الفوز كلاً علي أرضه ,حيث فاز  العسكريين في لقاء الجولة السابعة بهدف المهاجم أحمد عبدالغني علي ملعب لقاء اليوم,  قبل أن يرد "فارس المدينة الباسلة" ويفوز بنفس النتيجة في لقاء الجولة رقم 22 بفضل  هدف محمود عبدالحكيم.


تليفونات بني سويف × الزمالك

علي ملعب  عثمان أحمد عثمان يواجه تليفونات بني سويف صاحب المركز العاشر برصيد 12 نقطة, فريق  الزمالك صاحب المركز السابع برصيد 13 نقطة من 6 مباريات فقط خاضها في موسمه رقم 55  في الدوري الممتاز.


زملاء الهداف أحمد شكري الذين خسروا أمام المصري  بهدف دون رد في الجولة الماضية علي ملعب بورسعيد , ظهروا بشكل جيد في أول عهدهم  بدوري الأضواء وأثبتوا جدارتهم في الوجود بين الكبار - حتى الآن- وسيحاول الفريق  الذي يقوده المدرب الواعد حمزة الجمل تقديم أوراق اعتماده في أول لقاء جماهيري  يلعبه هذا الموسم , رغم إحساسهم بالظلم بسبب رفض الأمن إقامة هذا اللقاء علي ملعب  الفيوم واضطرارهم إلي مواجهة منافسهم الكبير في أحد معاقله كما هو حال جارهم مصر  المقاصة الذي لعب ضد الأهلي في الجولة السابقة علي ملعب القاهرة.


من  جانبه يأمل نجوم الزمالك بقيادة مدربهم الكبير حسن شحاتة في تحقيق فوزهم الثاني علي  التوالي و الخامس هذا الموسم للاستمرار في المنافسة علي اللقب الذي غاب عن خزائنهم  في المواسم السبع الأخيرة من ناحية, وتقديم هدية إلي مجلس الإدارة العائد لتولي دفة  أمور النادي بعد صراع قضائي طويل الأمد من ناحية أخري.


غياب العديد من  العناصر الأساسية في تشكيلة "المعلم" كالمدافعين الدوليين محمد عبدالشافي و محمود  فتح الله (المصابين) و حازم أمام وعمرو زكي بسبب المشاكل و أحمد توفيق لاعب  الارتكاز لطرده في لقاء المقاولون , لن يقلل من حظوظ زملاء الموهوب محمود عبدالرازق  "شيكابالا" في تحقيق فوز مريح نظراً لفارق الخبرة و الزاد البشري بينهم و بين  منافسهم الذي يضم هو الأخر العديد العناصر المميزة كالحارس أحمد فوزي و المدافع  الدولي السابق شادي محمد ومحمود مهني و أحمد شكري اللذان يقتسمان صدارة هدافي  الفريق برصيد 3 أهداف لكلاً منهما.


أخر لقاء جمع الفريقين لا يحمل  ذكريات سعيدة لفريق تليفونات بني سويف الذي خسر (0-9) في أخر لقاء جمعه مع الزمالك  في دور الستة عشر لكأس مصر عام 2007.


كانت هذه الجولة قد انطلقت أمس  بمواجهتين تعادل خلالهما الإتحاد مع سموحة (3-3) علي إستاد الإسكندرية و الداخلية  مع الإنتاج الحربي بدون أهداف علي ملعب أكاديمية الشرطة  بالقاهرة.


الجدير بالذكر أن اللقاءين المتبقين من هذه الجولة بين  الإسماعيلي مع غزل المحلة و الأهلي مع وادي دجلة تم تأجيلهما إلي أجل غير مسمي  لإفساح المجال للقاء القمة المؤجل من الجولة السابعة بين الأهلي و الإسماعيلي الذي  يقام غداً (الثلاثاء) بدون جماهير علي ملعب الكلية الحربية.
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*مانشستر سيتي يفضل دخول العام الجديد وهو في صدارة الدوري الإنجليزي


 تستأنف اليوم مسابقة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز بسبع مواجهات في إطار  الجولة الثامنة عشرة من البطولة الأعرق و الأكثر إثارة في العالم.

البداية ستكون في الواحدة بعد الظهر بتوقيت جرينتش بلقاء لندني خالص بين  تشيلسي وفولهام,ثم تشهد الساعة الخامسة خمس لقاءات, حيث يلعب بولتون مع  نيوكاسيل , سندرلاند و إيفرتون , ليفربول مع بلاكبيرن , مانشستر يونايتد مع  ويجان أتلتيك و ويست بروميتش مع مانشستر سيتي, ويُختتم هذا اليوم بلقاء  ستوك سيتي مع أستون فيلا في الثامنة مساء.

تشيلسي × فولهام

علي ملعب ستامفورد بريدج بالعاصمة لندن يواجه تشيلسي صاحب المركز الرابع  برصيد 33 نقطة,يواجه ضيفه فولهام الذي جمع 18 نقطة احتل بها المرتبة  الثالثة عشرة في جدول الترتيب.

"البلوز" الذي يقوده المدرب البرتغالي الشاب أندريه فيلا بواش, تعادل في  الجولة الماضية خارج الديار مع توتنهام بهدف لمثله في دربي عاصمة الضباب و  يسعي اليوم إلي إحراز انتصاره الحادي عشر هذا الموسم ليضمن الاستمرار في  المربع الذهبي في انتظار هدية عيد الميلاد للمنافسة علي اللقب الذي أحرزه  في أربع مناسبات.

أما فريق فولهام فقد تكبد أكبر خسارة له هذا الموسم أمام مانشستر يونايتد  علي أرضه في الجولة الماضية (0-5) وتراجع مركزين في جدول المسابقة, ويأمل  مع مدربه الهولندي المخضرم مارتن يول في تجاوز هذا الجرح العميق و العودة  لمعقله في كرافين كوتاج بنتيجة إيجابية تكون عوناً له في صراعه علي البقاء  بين الكبار.

في الموسم الماضي فاز تشيلسي بلقاء الجولة الثانية عشرة بهدف النجم الغاني  الغائب للإصابة مايكل إيسيان علي ملعب لقاء اليوم, قبل أن ينتهي لقاء  الفريقين في الجولة رقم 27 بتعادلهما بدون أهداف علي أرض النادي الذي يملكه  الملياردير المصري محمد الفايد.

بولتون × نيوكاسيل

ملعب الرييبوك يشهد لقاء بولتون واندورز صاحب المركز التاسع عشر(قبل  الأخير) برصيد 12 نقطة, مع ضيفه نيوكاسيل الذي جمع 27 نقطة منحته المركز  السابع في الترتيب العام.

بولتون الذي يتولي المسئولية الفنية له المدرب الأيرلندي أوين كويل يدخل  هذه المواجهة منتشياً بفوزه الثمين خارج قواعده علي بلاكبيرن في الجولة  الماضية بهدفين لهدف بعد خمس جولات من الخسائر المتتالية , ويأمل خلال هذا  اللقاء في استمرار صحوته حتى يبتعد عن مناطق الصقيع الكروي.

من جانبه عاني نيوكاسيل الأمرين طوال الجولات الست الأخيرة ولم يحقق سوي  نقطتين  تعادلين و 4 خسائر كان أخرها أمام ويست بروميتش علي أرضه في الجولة  الماضية بهدفين لثلاثة, و سيسعي مع مدربه ألان باردو لاستعادة نغمة الفوز  التي غابت عن الفريق منذ الجولة الحادية عشرة عندما تفوق علي إيفرتون  بهدفين لهدف.

 في الموسم الماضي حقق الواندورز فوزاً كاسحاً بخماسية مقابل هدف في الجولة  الرابعة عشرة علي أرضه ثم نجح في العودة بنقطة من ارض نيوكاسيل بعد تعادله  بهدف لمثله في الجولة رقم 28 علي أرض ملعب سانت جيمس بارك.

سندرلاند × إيفرتون

بعد أن حصد فوزين من الجولات الثلاث الأخيرة مع مدربه الجديد مارتن أونيل  يسعي فريق سندرلاند صاحب المركز الخامس عشر برصيد 17 نقطة, يسعي إلي مواصلة  نجاحه عندما يستضيف فريق إيفرتون الذي جمع 20 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر  علي ملعب النور.

رفاق المدافع المصري أحمد المحمدي حققوا فوزهم الرابع في الجولة الماضية  علي كوينز بارك الصاعد بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين علي ملعب لوفتس رود وصعدوا  مركزين, ولن يفوتوا الفرصة في لقاء اليوم لإضافة فوز خامس لمواصلة مسيرة  الهروب من مراكز القاع.

من جانبه حقق فريق إيفرتون الذي يقوده المدرب الإسكوتلندي ديفيد مويس فوزه   السادس هذا الموسم بعد صيام دام لثلاث جولات, ويأمل اليوم في الخروج  بنتيجة إيجابية يحافظ بها علي مركزه القريب من النصف الأول, في انتظار  تحقيق ما هو أفضل من ذلك مستقبلاً كفريق كبير وعريق سبق له الفوز باللقب  تسع مرات.

في الموسم الماضي انتهي لقاء الفريقان في الجولة الرابعة عشرة بنتيجة  التعادل (2-2) علي ملعب لقاء اليوم, قبل أن ينجح الفريق الأزرق في حسم لقاء  ملعب جوديسون بارك في الجولة 28 بهدفين دون مقابل.

ليفربول × بلاكبيرن

ليفربول عملاق الكرة الإنجليزية الذي فقد الكثير من بريقه في البطولة التي  لم يتذوق طعم الفوز بها منذ أكثر من 20 عاماً, يحاول تقديم هديه أعياد  الميلاد لجماهيره في المملكة المتحدة وجميع أنحاء العالم, عندما يستضيف  فريق بلاكبيرن علي ملعب أنفيلد رود .

يحتل "الريدز" المركز السادس في جدول الترتيب برصيد 30 نقطة كان أخرها نقطة  تعادل مع مضيفه ويجان في الجولة الماضية, ويدخل الفريق الذي يتولي قيادته  الفنية هدافه الفذ الإسكوتلندي كيني دالجليش , يدخل هذا اللقاء بهدف واحد  هو الفوز وحصد النقاط ليكون علي أهبة الاستعداد للمنافسة حال تعثر أياً من  أندية المربع الذهبي.

علي الجانب الأخر يدخل فريق بلاكبيرن وهو يعاني من جراح الخسارة الثالثة  علي التوالي و الحادية عشرة هذا الموسم أمام بولتون في الجولة الماضية بهدف  لهدفين وهو ما  أدي لتراجعه إلي المركز الأخير برصيد عشر نقاط, ويأمل  زملاء الهداف النيجيري يعقوبو إييجبيني في تفادي الخسارة في هذا اللقاء حتى  لا يجدوا أنفسهم مجبرين في وقت مبكر علي التفكير في اللعب بالدرجة الأولي  بعد فترة طويلة من التألق في "البريمير ليج".

في الموسم الماضي تبادل الفريقان اللذان حققا اللقب 21 مرة بواقع 18 للأحمر  و 3 للأزرق والأبيض, تبادلا الفوز كلاً داخل دياره, ففاز ليفربول بهدفين  مقابل هدف في الجولة التاسعة, قبل أن يرد بلاكبيرن بثلاثية مقابل هدف في  الجولة رقم 22 علي ملعب أيود بارك.

مانشستر يونايتد × ويجان

علي أرض ملعب أولد ترافورد يريد مانشستر يونايتد حامل لقب الدوري وضع حد  لصمود العملاق العماني علي الحبسي ورفاقه أمام الكبار بعد أن عجز الكبيرين  تشيلسي و ليفربول عن هزيمة "اللاتيكس" في الجولتين الماضيتين.

يدخل رجال السير الإسكوتلندي أليكس فيرجسون أصحاب المركز الثاني برصيد 42  نقطة هذا اللقاء مفعمين بتألقهم الكبير خلال الآونة الأخير لاسيما في  الجولة الماضية التي زاروا فيها شباك حارس فولهام فريدل بخماسية علي ملعب  كرافين كوتاج محققين فوزهم الرابع علي التوالي و الثالث عشر هذا الموسم,  كما واصل نجمهم واين روني نغمة التسجيل و نجح في زيارة الشباك للجولة  الثالثة علي التوالي رافعاً غلته إلي 13 هدف هذا الموسم, لذا تمثل نقاط هذا  اللقاء أهمية خاصة للفريق للمشاركة في القمة أو الإنفراد بها حال تعثر  جاره اللدود في أياً من لقاءاته المقبلة .

أما ويجان صاحب المركز الثامن عشر برصيد 14 نقطة فقد أنهي الجولات الثلاث  الأخيرة كما بدأ موسمه الحالي (تعادلين و فوز وحيد) و يأمل مع مدربه  الأسباني الشاب روبرتو مارتينيز وهدافه الأسباني أيضاً خوردي جوميز في  مواصلة صموده في هذا اللقاء أيضاً ليبتعد شيئاً فشيئاً عن مناطق الخطر و  يواصل إحراجه لعمالقة الكرة الإنجليزية .

كان "الشياطين الحمر" قد حسموا لقائي الموسم الماضي (2-0) في الجولة  الرابعة عشرة علي ملعب لقاء اليوم و (4-0) علي ملعب دي دبليو في لقاء  الجولة رقم 28.

ويست بروميتش × مانشستر سيتي

يحل مانشستر سيتي ضيفاً علي ملعب ذاهاوثورنس للقاء ويست بروميتش ألبيون  وعينه علي فوزه الخامس عشر هذا الموسم ليضمن دخول العام الجديد وهو في مقعد  الصدارة.

أصحاب الأرض وضيفهم الكبير تألقا في الجولة الماضية , عناصر المخضرم روي  هوجسون حققت فوزها الثاني علي التوالي والسادس هذا الموسم علي نيوكاسيل  بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين خارج القواعد, وفريق المدرب الإيطالي روبرتو مانشيني  علي حساب ستوك سيتي بثلاثية دون رد علي ملعب الإتحاد بمدينة مانشستر.

زملاء الهداف الأيرلندي شين لونج جمعوا حتى الآن 21 نقطة منحتهم المركز  العاشر في المسابقة, أما رفاق الهداف الأرجنتيني سيرجيو أجويرو فقد حصدوا  44 نقطة وضعتهم في صدارة البطولة التي أحرزها أسلافهم في مناسبتين .

في الموسم الماضي حسم "السيتي" اللقاءين لصالحه, ففاز في الجولة الحادية  عشرة علي ملعب الإتحاد بهدفين للمهاجم الإيطالي ماريو بالوتيلي ثم عاد  بكامل الغلة من ملعب لقاء اليوم بفضل ثلاثية الأرجنتيني المغضوب عليه  كارلوس تيفيز.

ستوك سيتي × أستون فيلا

بريطانيا ستاديوم سيكون مسرحاً للقاء ستوك سيتي صاحب المركز الثامن برصيد  24 نقطة مع أستون فيلا الذي جمع 19 نقطة وضعته في المركز الثاني عشر في  جدول المسابقة.

في الجولة الماضية تعرض ستوك سيتي للدهس أمام قطار "الستيزينز" السريع  بثلاثية دون رد , ونال خسارته السابعة هذا الموسم ورغم ذلك احتفظ بالمركز  الثامن ,لذا يُدرك رفاق الهداف الدولي السابق بيتر كراوش أهمية تحقيق الفوز  خلال هذا اللقاء حتى لا يجدوا نفسهم خارج النصف الأول من الجدول.

علي الجانب الأخر يسعي فريق أستون فيلا لتجاوز نتائجه المخيبة في أخر  جولتين عندما خسر علي أرضه أمام العملاقين ليفربول و أرسنال وهو ما أدي إلي  تراجعه مركزين في جدول المسابقة, و سيكون من غير اللائق للفريق ومدربه  الإسكوتلندي ألان ماكليش قبول المزيد من التراجع لفريق سبق له التتويج  بالبطولة 7 مرات.

في الموسم الماضي فاز ستوك سيتي بهدفين لهدف في الجولة الرابعة علي ملعب  لقاء اليوم, قبل أن يفرض التعادل الإيجابي بهدف لمثله نفسه علي لقاءهما في  الجولة رقم 34 علي ملعب فيلا بارك.

يُذكر أن المواجهات الثلاثة المتبقية من هذه الجولة تقام غداً (الثلاثاء)  بين أرسنال و وولفرهامبتون , سوانزي و كوينز بارك رينجرز و نوريتش و  توتنهام.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السد يواجه شالكه ودياً أول السنة 



أعلن نادي السد القطري بطل آسيا وثالث كأس العالم للأندية لكرة القدم خوضه مباراة ودية في 10 كانون الثاني/يناير المقبل مع شالكه الألماني.وذكر الموقع الرسمي للسد أن المباراة ستقام تكريماً لمحمد غلام مهاجم الفريق السابق الذي أعلن اعتزاله منذ عدة مواسم ويحتل حالياً منصب المدير الرياضي للنادي.وأكد السد انه سيتم الاعلان عن تفاصيل المباراة في مؤتمر صحافي يعقده خلال الأيام المقبلة. يذكر أن محمد غلام كان من أهم العناصر التي ساعدت السد على المضي قدماً نحو الفوز بدوري ابطال آسيا هذا الموسم بعد مساهمته في اكتشاف مشاركة حارس سباهان الموقوف والاحتجاج لدى الاتحاد الاسيوي الذي اعتبر سباهان خاسراً 0-3 في لقاء الذهاب بعد ان كان فائزا بهدف في الدور ربع النهائي.من ناحية اخرى، أعلن السد استضافته للمباراة الودية المقرر اقامتها بين الأهلي المصري وبايرن ميونيخ الألماني بالدوحة في 7 كانون الثاني/يناير المقبل.وكان من المقرر إقامة المباراة مع احد الفرق القطرية، لكن استئناف الدوري القطري لكرة القدم بعد توقف دام شهر بسبب دورة الألعاب العربية حال دون خوض المباراة بين الفريق البافاري واحد الفرق القطرية، فتم الاتفاق بين النادي الالماني والاهلي المصري على اقامة المباراة.وسبق لبايرن ميونيخ ان تواجه مع الكرة القطرية عندما التقى ودياً مع المنتخب القطري الاول في تموز/يوليو الماضي في إيطاليا وخرج بايرن فائزا 4-2.

*

----------


## مناوي

*الفيصلي وشباب الأردن يواجهان البقعة والعربي وديا

يلتقي فريق الفيصلي في الثانية والنصف بعد ظهر اليوم الاثنين فريق البقعة في مباراة  ودية تجمعهما على استاد الأمير محمد بمدينة الزرقاء ضمن استعدادات الفريقين  لمباريات اياب الدوري الأردني لمحترفي كرة القدم والذي ينطلق يوم (13) يناير  المقبل.

وفي نفس الاتجاه،، يستضيف فريق شباب الأردن على ملعبه بمدينة غمدان  فريق العربي في مباراة من المتوقع أن تشهد تجربة عدد كبير من لاعبي الفريقين في ظل  الوجوه الجديدة التي قام الفريقين باستقطابها لتحقيق طموحاتهما بالمرحلة المقبلة من  دوري المحترفين
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تشرين السوري يستبدل مدربه الهولا بخاشو


يوسف هولا 


   أقر مجلس إدارة نادي تشرين السوري في اجتماع استثنائي عقد مساء أمس إقالة  مدرب الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي يوسف هولا ، وتكليف المدرب أكرم  خاشو ومعه عبد الرزاق سواس مديراً إدارياً للفريق الذي فشل في التأهل للدور  الثاني للدوري السوري ، حيث أحتل المركز السابع في المجموعة الثانية برصيد  4 نقاط من تعادله مع مصفاة بانياس وفوزه على فريق النواعير. 


وكان الفريق في الفترة السابقة مهمل من مجلس الإدارة والداعمين فتعرض  لمواقف لا يحسد عليها ومن أبرزها أن أحد الفنادق بدمشق احتجز عدد من  اللاعبين لعدم دفع النادي للمستحقات المالية المتراكمة عليه. 




*

----------


## musab aljak

*تولوز الفرنسي يغازل مدافع الإفريقي التونسي يعقوبي



 مدافع النادي الإفريقي محمد علي اليعقوبي


بات  مدافع النادي الإفريقي محمد علي اليعقوبي قريبا من تعزيز دفاعات نادي  تولوز الفرنسي الذي وضع هذا اللاعب ضمن قائمة اللاعبين الذين ينوي ضمهم  خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية علما . نادي تولوز الذي يلعب في صفوفه المدافع التونسي أيمن عبد النور، تابع أداء  لاعب النادي الإفريقي ورجحه لتعويض عبد النور الذي سيتغيب عن الفريق لمدة  شهرين تقريبا بسبب التزاماته مع المنتخب التونسي ضمن كأس إفريقيا للأمم  المقبلة.  وكان اليعقوبي انتقل إلى الإفريقي بداية هذا الموسم قادما من فريق شبيبة  القيروان.


*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

تشرين السوري يستبدل مدربه الهولا بخاشو


يوسف هولا 


   أقر مجلس إدارة نادي تشرين السوري في اجتماع استثنائي عقد مساء أمس إقالة  مدرب الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي يوسف هولا ، وتكليف المدرب أكرم  خاشو ومعه عبد الرزاق سواس مديراً إدارياً للفريق الذي فشل في التأهل للدور  الثاني للدوري السوري ، حيث أحتل المركز السابع في المجموعة الثانية برصيد  4 نقاط من تعادله مع مصفاة بانياس وفوزه على فريق النواعير. 


وكان الفريق في الفترة السابقة مهمل من مجلس الإدارة والداعمين فتعرض  لمواقف لا يحسد عليها ومن أبرزها أن أحد الفنادق بدمشق احتجز عدد من  اللاعبين لعدم دفع النادي للمستحقات المالية المتراكمة عليه. 







مكرر ..!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخاوف من "الايدز" في كأس أوروبا 2012اظهرت الارقام التي صدرت عن الامم المتحدة والاتحاد الاوروبي ان عدد المرضى الذين يحملون فيروس نقص المناعة قد ازداد بشكل مقلق في اوكرانيا وغيرها من بلدان اوروبا الشرقية، في وقت تزداد فيه الشكوك لدى المنتخبات التي تنتظر المشاركة الصيف المقبل في كأس يورو 2012 من تحضيرات تجار الجنس لاستغلال فرصة استضافة أوكرانيا للحدث القاري الكبير بالاشتراك مع بولندا. 
ويقول متابعون لما يجري من تحضيرات اوكرانيا أن شعارات مكافحة الايدز لن تكون ذات معنى اذا لم يكن هناك من ضوابط لتجارة الجنس كما تقول عضوة منظمة فامن آنا غوستل:"المشكلة هي ان الفساد متفش بين كبار المسؤولين الذين من مسؤولياتهم وضع حد للقوادين". 
وتتخوف غوستل وفقا لإذاعة هنا امستردام الهولندية من ان الاتجار المحموم بالنساء سيحصل على دفعة اضافية من الدعم خلال بطولة كرة القدم الاوروبية العام 2012. 
وستجري المباريات في بولندا واوكرانيا في شهر حزيران/ يونيو من العام المقبل. 
وخلال افتتاح ملعب بطولة الامم الاوروبية في اوكرانيا، قامت ناشطات منظمة "فامن" عاريات الصدر بالتشويش على الاحتفال، الامر الذي دفع الشرطة لالقاء القبض عليهن. 
وتقول غوستل: "لقد توقفت عن العد كم من المرات تم اعتقالي"، لكن لم نتعرض للمعاملة السيئة في السجن، لان السلطات تدرك ان منظمة فامن معروفة ايضا خارج البلاد". 
 وكانت غوستل تأمل ان يتعاطف نجم كرة القدم السابق ميشيل بلاتيني، والذي اصبح رئيس الاتحاد الاوروبي لكرة القدم مع نداء فامن الداعي الى "ان تكون الالعاب الاوروبية العام 2012 من دون أي نوع من تجارة الجنس". 
وتقول غوستل: " لدى الاتحاد الأوربي لكرة القدم برامج اجتماعية اخرى مثل لا عنف داخل وخارج ملعب كرة القدم، لذلك طلبنا من بلاتيني ان يقدم الدعم لنا، لكنه سد اذنيه". 
 وتعتقد غوستل ان المصالح الاقتصادية كبيرة جدا، لدرجة لا يمكن لمنظمة فامن افساد احتفالات كرة القدم، وتضيف: "مبيعات الجعة ستكون مرتفعة جدا وبعد الشرب واطلاق صفارة انتهاء المباراة يذهب المشجعون مباشرة الى بائعات الهوى".

*

----------


## musab aljak

*اللجنة المنظمة لأبطال الخليج تسمح بمشاركة أربعة محترفين مع كل نادي فى الموسم الجديد


 فى اجتماعها الذى عقد لمناقشة لائحة البطولة الخليجية للأندية للموسم  القادم ، أقرت اللجنة التنظيمية لكرة القدم بدول مجلس التعاون مشاركة أربعة  محترفين بينهم آسيوى مع كل فريق من المشاركة بدورى ابطال الخليج فى الموسم  الجديد  وحددت اللجنة 15 يناير القادم موعدا لتلقى قوائم الاندية استعدادا  للمشاركة فى البطولة التى تنطلق 30 ينايرمن العام الجديد 2012  .

كانت قرعة البطولة جرت السبت قد أسفرت عن وقوع المحرق البحرينى في المجموعة  الأولى مع فنجاء العماني والجهراء الكويتي والخريطيات القطرى والوحدة  الإماراتي والعربي الكويتي فى المجموعة الثانية، وضمت المجموعة الثالثة  ممثل الإمارات (2) الذي سيتحدد خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة وممثل قطر الذي  لم يتحدد أيضاً إضافة إلى فريق النصر العماني ، وضمت الرابعة فريق الرفاع  البحريني بجانب النهضة العماني وممثل الإمارات (3) .


وكانت اللجنة قد بينت فى الاجتماع أن مباريات الدور الاول ستقام بنظام  الذهاب والاياب كما ستقام جميع مباريات البطولة بنفس النظام ما عدا  المباراة النهائية التي تقرر أن تقام من مباراة واحدة ويتأهل اول وثانى كل  مجموعة من المجموعات الاربعة الى ربع النهائي وسيلتقي أول المجموعة الأولى  مع ثاني المجموعة الثالثة، فيما سيلعب أول المجموعة الثالثة مع ثاني  المجموعة الأولى، وسيلعب أول المجموعة الثانية مع ثاني المجموعة الرابعة  وأول المجموعة الرابعة مع ثاني المجموعة الثانية.


وسوف يتم إجراء  القرعة لتحديد الملعب الذي ستقام عليه المباراة النهائية  بين الفريقين المتأهلين، و هناك مقترح  تم طرحه خلال اجتماع اللجنة الفنية  بأن تقام المباراة النهائية على بلد محايد، وسيتم رفع هذا المقترح للجنة  التنظيمية لمناقشته واتخاذ القرار المناسب مع الشركة الراعية للبطولة ،  فيما ستقام مباريات الدور نصف النهائي بنظام القرعة، وتقرر عقد مؤتمر صحفى  لمدرب كل فريق قبل المباراة , واشترطت اللجنة التنظيمية وجود منسق اعلامى  مرافق لفريقه خلال مبارياته فى البطولة.

*

----------


## مناوي

*أعلنت اللجنة المنظمة لمؤتمر دبي الرياضي الدولي السادس الذي يقام تحت رعاية سمو  الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد دبي رئيس مجلس دبي الرياضي، وينظمه  مجلس دبي الرياضي يومي الأربعاء والخميس المقبلين تحت شعار "شركات كرة القدم.. بين  الواقع والمستقبل"، عن برنامج المؤتمر الذي يشمل إقامة 7 جلسات رئيسية . ويشارك في  أنشطة ومحاضرات وندوات وورش المؤتمر ، نخبة من كبار الشخصيات الرياضية العالمية  وكبار نجوم كرة القدم في اوروبا ومنهم النجمان البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو  والايطالي ديل بيرو، والاسباني ساندرو روسيل رئيس نادي برشلونة والمدرب الانجليزي  كابيللو المدير الفني للمنتخب الانجليزي،كما يشارك موقع كووورة الالكتروني في  المؤتمر بمحاضرة لرئيس تحريره عز الدين الكلاوي ،إلى جانب حضوره في المؤتمر كشريك  إعلامي في إطار بروتوكول التعاون بين الموقع ومجلس دبي الرياضي . 

من جانبها  ، قالت الدكتورة عائشة البوسميط مدير المؤتمر " حرصت اللجنة المنظمة للمؤتمر على أن  تكون جلسات المؤتمر بمشاركة نخبة من الخبراء والمختصين في كرة القدم المحترفة من  أصحاب التجارب الناجحة والمشهود لها لتغطية كافة محاور الاحتراف وتطوير شركات  القدم، خصوصا الاقتصادية والتسويقية، وبهدف تحقيق أقصى فائدة ممكنة سيتم إقامة ورشة  عمل لمدربي الأندية والمنتخبات يتحدث فيها الايطالي فابيو كابيللو صاحب الإنجازات  الكروية الكبيرة على صعيد الأندية والمنتخبات".

وينطلق المؤتمر صباح يوم  الأربعاء المقبل بافتتاح بسيط، ويليه مباشرة الجلسة الأولى بعنوان "رؤية من  القيادة" ويتحدث فيها كل من ساندرو روسيل رئيس نادي برشلونة الأسباني، والذي يستعرض  خطة عمل أفضل فريق في العالم حالياً، والتي مكنته من الهيمنة على أغلب الألقاب  المحلية والقارية والدولية في السنوات الثلاث الماضية، فيما يستعرض جيوفاني  انفانتينو الأمين العام للاتحاد الاوروبي لكرة القدم "اليويفا" لائحة الشفافية  المالية التي سيتم تطبيقها على الأندية الأوروبية بداية من الموسم المقبل، كما يكشف  بينتو داكوست رئيس نادي بورتو البرتغالي عن كيفية إدارة الموارد المالية التي قادت  فريقه لتحقيق نجاحات محلية وأوروبية بالتزامن مع عوائد مالية كبيرة، ويستعرض  جيوفاني برانكيني نائب رئيس الرابطة الايطالية لوكلاء اللاعبين دور الوكلاء  والمسؤوليات والواجبات الملقاة عليهم.

وتقام ظهراً الجلسة الثانية بعنوان  "شركات كرة القدم.. بين الواقع والمستقبل"، ويشارك فيها كل من الدكتور أحمد الشريف  أمين عام مجلس دبي الرياضي، والذي سيقدم رؤية مستقبلية لشركات كرة القدم في دبي،  فيما يستعرض مروان بن بيات رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الوصل لكرة القدم نموذج وآليات  تنظيم وإدارة شركة الوصل لكرة القدم، ومن جانبه يتحدث عبدالله الجنيبي نائب رئيس  لجنة دوري المحترفين عن تجربة شركات أندية الإمارات لكرة القدم.

كما تقام في  نفس التوقيت الجلسة الثالثة بعنوان "عالم التميز"، ويستعرض فيها البرتغالي  كريستيانو رونالدو والايطالي اليساندرو ديل بييرو تجربتيهما الناجحتين في عالم  الكرة التي قادتهما لإحراز أكبر الألقاب الفردية والجماعية والتأثير بشكل واضح على  عالم الكرة.


وتنطلق فعاليات اليوم الثاني صباح الخميس المقبل، بجلسة تحت  عنوان "الإدارة التجارية لشركات كرة القدم"، ويشارك فيها تشارلز ألن مدير التسويق  بنادي ارسنال الإنجليزي أحد أنجح وأقوى الأندية اقتصاديا وتسويقيا، وجي لوران  ايستين مدير التسويق في الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم، وتليها الجلسة الثانية وتحمل  عنوان "الشراكة المتكاملة بين أطراف المنظومة الاحترافية"، ويشارك فيها علي الأحمد  الرئيس التنفيذي للاتصال المؤسسي بمؤسسة الإمارات للاتصالات، وبيتر كينيون المدير  التنفيذي السابق لناديي مانشستر يونايتد وتشلسي الإنجليزيان، وعز الدين الكلاوي  رئيس تحرير موقع "كووورة" الالكتروني الذي سيقدم محاضرة عن تأثير المواقع  الالكترونية ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي على كرة القدم متضمنا تجربة موقع  كووورة.


تنطلق الجلسة الثالثة ظهراً وتحمل عنوان "نماذج جديدة ناجحة في  كرة القدم"، ويتحدث فيها خافيير لوزانو رئيس دوري المحترفين لكرة قدم الصالات  بإسبانيا، وخوان كوسكو المدير التنفيذي لاتحاد كرة القدم الشاطئية، إلى جانب ممثل  عن لجنة الكرة النسائية في اتحاد الإمارات لكرة القدم، وتليها الجلسة الرابعة التي  تحمل عنوان "استثمارات الأندية في اللاعبين"، ويتحدث فيها الايطالي فابيو كابيلو  مدرب المنتخب الانجليزي لكرة القدم، حول علاقة استثمارات الأندية في اللاعبين  وتأثيرها على أداء المنتخبات، فيما يتحدث عبدالله صقر مدير أكاديمية نادي الشباب  العربي لكرة القدم ومدرب المنتخب الإماراتي سابقا، عن تأثير زيادة عدد المحترفين في  الأندية على المنتخبات.
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الحدود في مواجهة المصري و الزمالك يبحث عن هدية لمجلسه العائد .. في الجولة العشرة للدوري الممتاز 


تشهد الجولة العاشرة من الدوري الممتاز المصري لكرة القدم خمس مواجهات اليوم (الاثنين).

البداية ستكون في الثانية بتوقيت القاهرة بلقاء الجونة مع إتحاد الشرطة, ثم  تشهد الساعة الخامسة إلا ربع ثلاث مواجهات, حيث يلعب انبي مع طلائع الجيش ,  وبتروجيت مع المقاولون ، وحرس الحدود مع المصري،  قبل أن يُسدل الستار علي  جولات اليوم بلقاء تليفونات بني سويف مع الزمالك في السابعة مساء.

الجونة × الشرطة

علي ملعبه بالغردقة يستضيف فريق الجونة صاحب المركز الرابع برصيد 15 نقطة  نظيره إتحاد الشرطة الذي حصد 17 نقطة احتل بها المركز الثالث في جدول  الترتيب.


الفارق البسيط بين الفريقين في عدد النقاط  وتقارب مراكزهما في المسابقة  بالإضافة إلي انتقال هداف الشرطة النيجيري بوبا لصفوف فريق الجونة يكلها  أمور تعطي لقاء الفريقين اليوم مذاق خاص علماً بأن ممثل البحر الأحمر في  المسابقة العريقة لم يسبق له الفوز مطلقاً علي ضيفه طوال 4 مواجهات جمعت  بينهما في الدوري المصري.


كان أبناء المدرب المخضرم أنور سلامة الذين لم يتذوقوا طعم الخسارة هذا  الموسم, قد حققوا فوزهم الثالث في المسابقة علي حساب سموحة في الجولة  الماضية بهدف المدافع أحمد عادل علي ملعب الإسكندرية, أما رجال حلمي طولان  فقد فازوا علي فريق بتروجيت بهدفي المهاجم خالد قمر علي ملعب أكاديمية  الشرطة.


فريق الشرطة تمكن من حسم لقاء الجولة الثالثة عشرة الموسم الماضي بهدف  مهاجمه بوبا الذي انتقل للجونة وصار هدافه الأول هذا الموسم , أما لقاء  الجولة رقم 28 الذي أقيم علي ملعب لقاء اليوم فقد انتهي بتعادل الفريقين  بدون أهداف.


انبي × الجيش

علي ملعب بتروسبورت يأمل فريق انبي بطل كأس مصر في وضع حد لنتائجه السلبية عندما يواجه ضيفه طلائع الجيش.


كبير العائلة البترولية الذي يقوده المدرب القدير مختار مختار لا بديل  أمامه عن الفوز حتى لا تجد إدارة الفريق نفسها مضطرة إلي تغيير الجهاز  الفني وسط الموسم, حيث خسر الفريق للمرة الخامسة في الجولة السابقة أمام  غزل المحلة و تجمد رصيده عند خمس نقاط وتراجع للمركز السابع عشر المؤهل  للهبوط.


أما طلائع الجيش الذي يقوده فنياً فاروق جعفر فقد تعادل في الجولة السابقة  مع الداخلية بدون أهداف وبقي في المركز الثاني عشر, ويسعي إلي استغلال حالة  مضيفه المزرية من أجل تحقيق انتصار غاب عنه لثماني جولات كاملة منذ أن  حققه للمرة الأولي علي حساب المقاولون في الجولة الأولي.


في الموسم الماضي تفوق الفريق البترولي بشكل واضح علي الفريق العسكري  ,بحسمه لقاء الجولة الثامنة بهدفين دون رد علي ملعب جهاز الرياضة ثم كرر  فوزه بهدف سجله مدافعه المخضرم عبد الظاهر السقا في لقاء الجولة رقم 23 علي  ملعب لقاء اليوم.


بتروجيت × المقاولون

في مدينة السويس يلعب بتروجيت صاحب المركز الثالث عشر برصيد 8 نقاط مع المقاولون العرب متذيل جدول المسابقة بثلاث نقاط.


كلا الفريقين يعاني مرارة الخسارة منذ الجولة الماضية ,أبناء طه بصري أمام  إتحاد الشرطة خارج  قواعدهم  (0-2) و فريق المدرب محمد رضوان داخلها أمام  حرس الحدود بهدفين لثلاثة, لذا سيكون الفوز شعار الفريقين من أجل تدارك ما  فاتهم والسعي  إلي تحسين الوضع قبل فوات الأوان.


في الموسم الماضي تبادل الفريقين الفوز كلا علي أرض الأخر, حيث حسم بتروجيت  لقاء الجولة الرابعة بهدف مهاجمه مروان محسن علي ملعب عثمان أحمد عثمان,  ثم رد "ذئاب الجبل" الدين في لقاء الجولة التاسعة عشرة في مدينة الغريب  وفازوا بثلاثية موسي كبيرو و محمد عادل و محمد صلاح مقابل هدف سجله  البوركيني محمد كوفي  نجم الفريق البترولي.


الحدود × المصري

في قمة مباريات هذه الجولة يحل فريق المصري صاحب المركز الثامن برصيد 13  نقطة ضيفاً علي ملعب المكس بمدينة الإسكندرية للقاء فريق حرس الحدود متصدر  جدول الترتيب برصيد 22 نقطة.


أصحاب الأرض يعيشون أوقات سعيدة مع مديرهم الفني طارق العشري, لم لا و قد  حققوا سبع انتصارات متتالية لأول مرة طوال تاريخهم في المسابقة كان أخرها  خارج الديار علي المقاولون في الجولة التاسعة  وتربعوا علي عرش الصدارة  وبات حلم منافستهم علي اللقب المحلي الأهم أمر واقع بعد أن سبق لهم تذوق  طعم الألقاب في ثلاث مناسبات خلال المواسم الأخيرة بواقع لقبين لكأس مصر و  أخر للسوبر.


من جانبه يأمل الفريق الضيف الذي حقق فوزه الثاني علي التوالي والثالث هذا  الموسم علي حساب تليفونات بني سويف بهدف مهاجمه الأولمبي أحمد شرويدة, يأمل  في الحفاظ علي سجله خالياً من أي خسارة بعد أن قدم عروض جيدة مع مدربه  طلعت يوسف الذي حقق نجاحات واضحة في كل الأندية التي عمل فيها طوال السنوات  الماضية.


في الموسم الماضي تبادل الفريقان الفوز كلاً علي أرضه ,حيث فاز العسكريين  في لقاء الجولة السابعة بهدف المهاجم أحمد عبدالغني علي ملعب لقاء اليوم,  قبل أن يرد "فارس المدينة الباسلة" ويفوز بنفس النتيجة في لقاء الجولة رقم  22 بفضل هدف محمود عبدالحكيم.


تليفونات بني سويف × الزمالك

علي ملعب عثمان أحمد عثمان يواجه تليفونات بني سويف صاحب المركز العاشر  برصيد 12 نقطة, فريق الزمالك صاحب المركز السابع برصيد  13 نقطة من 6  مباريات فقط خاضها في موسمه رقم 55 في الدوري الممتاز.


زملاء الهداف أحمد شكري الذين خسروا أمام المصري بهدف دون رد في الجولة  الماضية علي ملعب بورسعيد ,  ظهروا بشكل جيد في أول عهدهم بدوري الأضواء  وأثبتوا جدارتهم في الوجود بين الكبار - حتى الآن- وسيحاول الفريق الذي  يقوده المدرب الواعد حمزة الجمل تقديم أوراق اعتماده في أول لقاء جماهيري  يلعبه هذا الموسم , رغم إحساسهم بالظلم بسبب رفض الأمن إقامة هذا اللقاء  علي ملعب الفيوم  واضطرارهم إلي مواجهة منافسهم الكبير في أحد معاقله كما  هو حال جارهم مصر المقاصة الذي لعب ضد الأهلي في الجولة السابقة علي ملعب  القاهرة.


من جانبه يأمل نجوم الزمالك بقيادة مدربهم الكبير حسن شحاتة في تحقيق فوزهم  الثاني علي التوالي و الخامس هذا الموسم للاستمرار في المنافسة علي اللقب  الذي غاب عن خزائنهم في المواسم السبع الأخيرة من ناحية, وتقديم هدية إلي  مجلس الإدارة العائد لتولي دفة أمور النادي بعد صراع قضائي طويل الأمد من  ناحية أخري.


غياب العديد من العناصر الأساسية في تشكيلة "المعلم" كالمدافعين الدوليين  محمد عبدالشافي و محمود فتح الله (المصابين) و حازم أمام وعمرو زكي بسبب  المشاكل و أحمد توفيق لاعب الارتكاز لطرده في لقاء المقاولون , لن يقلل من  حظوظ زملاء الموهوب محمود عبدالرازق "شيكابالا" في تحقيق فوز مريح نظراً  لفارق الخبرة و الزاد البشري بينهم و بين منافسهم الذي يضم هو الأخر العديد  العناصر المميزة كالحارس أحمد فوزي و المدافع الدولي السابق شادي محمد  ومحمود مهني و أحمد شكري اللذان يقتسمان صدارة هدافي الفريق برصيد 3 أهداف  لكلاً منهما.


أخر لقاء جمع الفريقين لا يحمل ذكريات سعيدة لفريق تليفونات بني سويف الذي  خسر (0-9) في أخر لقاء جمعه مع الزمالك في دور الستة عشر لكأس مصر عام  2007.


كانت هذه الجولة قد انطلقت أمس بمواجهتين تعادل خلالهما الإتحاد مع سموحة  (3-3) علي إستاد الإسكندرية و الداخلية مع الإنتاج الحربي بدون أهداف علي  ملعب أكاديمية الشرطة بالقاهرة.


الجدير بالذكر أن اللقاءين المتبقين من هذه الجولة بين الإسماعيلي مع غزل  المحلة و الأهلي مع وادي دجلة تم تأجيلهما إلي أجل غير مسمي لإفساح المجال  للقاء القمة المؤجل من الجولة السابعة بين الأهلي و الإسماعيلي الذي يقام  غداً (الثلاثاء) بدون جماهير علي ملعب الكلية الحربية.

*

----------


## مناوي

*اتحاد غينيا بيساو يفاوض فوزي البنزرتي لتدريب المنتخب

تلقى المدرب التونسي فوزي البنزرتي عرضا لتدريب منتخب غينيا بيساو ، وذلك من خلال  المفاوضات الجارية بين البنزرتي وبعض نسؤولي الاتحاد الغيني . تجدر الإشارة إلى أن  البنزرتي سبق له تدريب منتخب تونس والمنتخب الليبي وقد يكون منتخب غينيا بيساو ثالث  منتخب في مسيرة هذا المدرب الذي استقال من تدريب النادي الإفريقي منذ شهر تقريبا  واعتذر عن تدريب فريق الإتحاد المنستيري بالدرجة الأولى من الدوري  التونسي.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مشكور يا كسلاوي بث اسمح لنا ..!
حقك علي العييييييييييييين والراس ..!



حبيبنا مناوي تسلم على الاضافات انت ومصعب الجاك البيت بيتكم والدار داركم ونحنا ضيوفكم يارائعين
*

----------


## مناوي

*يا مصعب اخبارك مكرره ..!! ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عام سعيد لريال مدريد.. 
بقرب حلول العام الجديد 2012 وبمناسبة عيد الميلاد في إسبانيا، زار لاعبو ريال مدريد برفقة المدير الفني جوزيه مورينيو مقر النادي لمعايدة رئيس النادي فلورنتينو بيريز. المناسبة تتكرر كل عام ولكن اللقب ليس بالمتناول كل عام، لذا يبدو أن لاعبي فريق العاصمة مدريد مصممون نهاية الموسم المقبل أن يتوجوا جهودهم بلقب الدوري "ليغا" ويكحلوا عيون رئيسهم بهذا اللقب الغالي الذي انتظروه بعد موسم 2008، فقد "نغّص" فريق برشلونة عليهم عيشتهم طيلة 3 سنوات، لأن ريال مدريد إعتاد على  لقب الليغا وصار هو الفريق حامل الرقم القياسي بالتخصص (31 مرة رقم قياسي)، ومما جرى الحديث عنه خلال زيارة المعايدة، قال بيريز لمورينيو "أتمنى أن يكون الموسم مثمراً".بالطبع، فالأموال التي تصرف على النادي الملكي لابد أن تؤتي أُكُلها في نهاية المطاف وما الأسماء الرنانة والفضفاضة التي تزين إسم النادي أمثال رونالدو وكاكا وبنزيما وأوزيل ودي ماريا وكاسياس وسواهم سوى عقد اللؤلؤ الأبيض الذي يزين العاصمة مدريد ويحيط بها من الشمال إلى الجنوب ومن الشرق إلى الغرب وعليه فإن جماهير الميرينغي ستسعد باللقب أكثر من سعادتها بالأعياد فالعيد الحقيقي هو أن ترد الدين لبرشلونة وتثأر للهزيمة أولاً في ملعب "كامب نو" إياباً، والفرحة الثانية تكون بلقب الليغا، وعندها تكون الفرحة فرحتين وإلا.. "يا فرحة ما تمت".أما إذ أراد الأبيض أن يبيّضها للآخر.. فعليه أن يحارب على جبهة دوري أبطال أوروبا وينتزع اللقب الذي يحمل أيضاً رقمه القياسي (9 مرات) آخرها عام 2002 فعليه يكون قد عاد من بعيد بعد 10 سنوات بالتمام والكمال ليقطف ثماراً زرعها مورينيو بأيديه على مدى موسمين يريد أن ينهيهما بنجاح وإلا يكون قد فشل فشلاً ذريعاً في ظل وجود كوكبة من النجوم، وتشكيلة ربما هي الأفضل والأنسب في تاريخ النادي منذ عقود من حيث الانسجام والتآلف والروح القتالية، لأنك تجد الجنرال والمقاتل في آن معاً وتجد القائد ومن ينفذ التعليمات على أرض الملعب والدليل النتائج الكبيرة التي يحققها ريال مدريد في الدوري ونتائجه العريضة وأهدافه الغزيرة التي يمطر بها شباك أخصامه "في الداخل والخارج" وإن لم يستطع ريال مدريد ومديره مورينيو في الفوز بأي لقب فتكون "جنت على نفسها براقش".الكل من عشاق ريال مدريد ينتظر لقاء الإياب مع برشلونة في "كامب نو" في العام الجديد والكل من اللاعبين والاداريين يمني النفس أن ينتزع ريال مدريد الفوز من غريمه في ملعبه ويرد الصاع صاعين لبرشلونة والأهم أن الحرب هذه المرة بين الجنرال مورينيو والجنرال غوارديولا فهل سينتفض ريال من ملعب نوكامب ليخطو نحو لقبه الطامح إليه وإلى لقب يدغدغ آمال عشاقه منذ 3 مواسم ليكسر إحتكار خصمه ويوقف تعدياته على لقب الدوري بحسب محبي الفريق الملكي. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاقة مانويل جوزيه والأهلي مهددة بطريق مسدوداشتعل خلاف جديد بالنادي الأهلي بطل الدوري المصري لكرة القدم بسبب القائمة الأفريقية التى سيتم إرسال الأسماء المبدئية منها قبل نهاية الشهر الحالى لحجز مكان فى البطولة، حيث ترفض لجنة الكرة قيد البرازيلي فابيو جونيور مهاجم الفريق فى الوقت الذى يتمسك فيه الخواجة البرتغالي بقيد اللاعب فى القائمة. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعدوا لـ3 سنوات من المفاوضات.. فابريغاس يتمنى العودة إلى آرسنال!ثلاث سنوات كاملة استغرقها انتقال لاعب الوسط الإسباني الدولي فرانشيسك "سيسك" فابريغاس من ناديه الإنكليزي السابق آرسنال إلى ناديه الحالي برشلونة، لكن ذلك لم يمنعه من تمني العودة إلى صفوف المدفعجية من جديد! 
وقال فابريغاس في تصريحات نقلتها شبكة "سكاي سبورتس" الرياضية: "إذا رحلت عن برشلونة، فستكون وجهتي هي آرسنال، لا أرى نفسي خارج هذين الفريقين". 
وأضاف: "لا أشعر بالإحراج من القول إن اليوم الذي رحلت فيه عن آرسنال لم أستطع إلا أن أقول: شكرا جزيلا للجميع، لم أستطع أن أقل المزيد". 
وكان قائد "المدفعجية" السابق قد انتقل إلى ناديه الأصلي برشلونة الصيف الماضي مقابل 35 مليون يورو بعد 3 سنوات من المفاوضات المستمرة بين الناديين، وذلك لرغبة المدير الفني الفرنسي آرسين فينغر في الإبقاء على قائده ضمن صفوف فريقه. 
سيسك أبدى امتنانه الكامل للمدرب الفرنسي، حيث قال: "لا أشعر بالإحراج من القول إنني كدت أبكي يومئذ.. آرسين فينغر، أنا لم أقابل إنسانا في حياتي بهذا الإخلاص. إنه واحد من الأفضل، أنا أؤمن بذلك حقا". 
واستطرد: "من المؤكد أنني سأعود إلى آرسنال كلما سنحت لي الظروف بأن أشاهد المباريات وأقابل اللاعبين. لا أحد يعلم المستقبل، لذلك لم لا أعود؟". 
لكن لحسن الحظ لا يرغب فابريغاس في حدوث ذلك الآن، وإلا لاستغرق الأمر ثلاث سنوات أخرى من المفاوضات بين الناديين وربما أكثر، نظرا للقيمة الكبيرة التي أصبح عليها لاعب الوسط الإسباني الدولي. 
وأضاف: "أتمنى أن أبقى هنا (في برشلونة) لأطول وقت ممكن، وربما أعتزل هنا، لكن لم لا أعود؟ في الحياة، لا يمكنك أن تقول أبدا، وهناك وجهة وحيدة للتوجه إليها عند الرحيل.. إنها آرسنال بالتأكيد". 
ويعتبر لاعب الوسط المتألق أحد أفضل لاعبي برشلونة في الموسم الحالي، حيث توج مع ببطولات كأس السوبر الإسباني وكأس السوبر الأوروبي وكأس العالم للأندية. 
وأحرز فابريغاس 12 هدفا مع برشلونة في الدوري الإسباني خلال مرحلة الذهاب، إضافة إلى صناعته 5 أهداف لزملائه، فيما أحرز هدفا واحدا في كل من دوري الأبطال وكأس السوبر المحلي وكأس العالم للأندية، بمجموع 11 هدفا في 21 مباراة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هالك محط أنظار ليوناردو 




تتجه نية المدير الرياضي لفريق باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي، البرازيلي ليوناردو إلى تدعيم صفوف الفريق خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية بلاعبين قادرين على دفع فريق العاصمة الفرنسية نحو الحصول على الألقاب.وفي الآونة الأخيرة، تداولت الصحف الفرنسية أسماء كثيرة من داخل القارة العجوز وخارجها بإمكانها تدعيم البيت الباريسي في الشتاء، كالبرازيلي ريكاردو كاكا (29عاماً) الذي رجح كثيرون أن يكون انتقاله ممكناً خاصة إذا نجح الفريق في التعاقد مع المدرب الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي الذي يعرف اللاعب جيداً.من جهة أخرى يبدو أن منظار ليوناردو مسلط أيضاً على البرازيلي هالك (25عاماً) نجم بورتو البرتغالي لتدعيم الخط الأمامي للفريق.وسيعزز هالك من قدرة هجوم سان جيرمان نظراً لما يتمتع به من إمكانات فنية وبدنية عالية تمكنه من صنع الفارق ضد أقوى المدافعين في العالم.ويتميز الدولي البرازيلي بالسرعة الفائقة والقدرة على تجاوز الخصم كما يمتلك ميزة التسديد القوي من كل المسافات.هالك الذي يرتبط بعقد مع فريقه الحالي بورتو إلى يونيو/حزيران 2016 كان مطلب المدرب الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي عندما كان مدرباً لتشلسي الإنكليزي.يذكر أن قيمة الشرط الجزائي للاعب مع النادي البرتغالي تبلغ 100مليون يورو.ويعتبر جيفانيلدو فييرا دي سوزا وهو اسمه الأصلي، محط اهتمام أكثر من فريق كبير في أوروبا خاصة تشيلسي إضافة إلى الفريق الروسي آنجي ماخشكالا الذي حاول الحصول على اللاعب في الأشهر الماضية.وسجل الدولي البرازيلي 12 هدفاً في مختلف المسابقات مع الفريق البرتغالي منذ بداية الموسم الحالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مورينيو يعود إلى انكلترا بعد عامين 
أكد مدرب فريق ريال مدريد الإسباني البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو أنه سيعود للتدريب في انكلترا في غضون سنتين على أقصى تقدير.وقال مورينيو لمحطة "بي بي سي" "إن انكلترا هي الشغف الذي أحبه، المرحلة القادمة في مسيرتي ستكون هناك وسأحاول البقاء أكثر ما يمكن في الدوري الإنكليزي".وأضاف "أعتقد أن عودتي إلى انكلترا ستكون بعد عامين على أقصى تقدير".يذكر أن المدرب البرتغالي سبق له أن درب نادي تشلسي الإنكليزي وفاز معه بلقب الدوري المحلي عامي 2005 و2006 و كأس رابطة الأندية الإنكليزية 2004- 2005 و 2006-2007 وكأس انكلترا 2007 و الدرع الخيرية 2005 و 2006، قبل أن تتم إقالته سنة 2007.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوداد يواصل مسيرته المتعثرة 
واصل الوداد مسيرته المتعثرة في دوري المحترفين المغربي لكرة القدم ومني بهزيمته الثانية هذا الموسم عندما خسر 1-0 أمام حسنية أغادير اليوم الأحد.
 سجل أحمد الفتحي هدف حسنية أغادير الوحيد بعد 18 دقيقة ليقود فريقه لمغادرة مؤخرة الترتيب والتقدم للمركز 13 في المسابقة المؤلفة من 16 فريقاً برصيد 13 نقطة من 13 مباراة.
وبقي الوداد في المركز الخامس برصيد 20 نقطة من 12 مباراة وأصبح متخلفاً الآن بفارق سبع نقاط وراء الفتح الرباطي المتصدر، وجاء هدف أغادير بعد أن نفذ جلال العبيدي ركلة حرة واستغل الفتحي ارتباك دفاع الوداد ليسدد في الشباك من داخل منطقة الجزاء.
ورغم تحسن أداء وصيف بطل أفريقيا في الشوط الثاني بعد اشتراك صانع اللعب أحمد أجدو الذي صنع أخطر فرصة للضيوف عندما وضعت تمريرته المهاجم محسن ياجور في موقف انفراد  لكنه أخفق في إدراك التعادل.
ستزيد خسارة الوداد الذي حقق فوزاً واحداً في آخر ثماني مباريات من الضغوط على المدرب السويسري ميشيل ديكاستل قبل مباراة القمة ضد الغريم التقليدي الرجاء البيضاوي يوم السبت 
القادم.
 أما في الرباط حقق الجيش الملكي فوزه الثاني فقط هذا الموسم عندما تغلب على القنيطري.
ومنح عزيز جنيد التقدم للجيش الذي يملك 13 نقطة ويحتل المركز العاشر بفارق نقطتين عن منطقة الهبوط  بعد 12 دقيقة، وعزز المهدي عزيم تفوق صاحب الأرض بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 52، قبل أن يكمل أحمد خليل الثلاثية في الدقيقة 68.
وفي الدقيقة 85 قلّص بلال بيات الفارق للقنيطري الذي هدد لاعبوه بالإضراب لعدم حصولهم على مستحقاتهم المالية قبل المباراة عندما سجل هدفه الوحيد قبل خمس دقائق على نهاية زمن اللقاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حرمان مشجع أياكس من دخول ملعب الفريق لـ 30 عاماً 


تلقى المشجع المثير للشغب الذي هاجم استيبان ألفارادو حارس مرمى ألكمار، مما تسبب في إيقاف المباراة أمام أياكس أمستردام بالدوري الهولندي الممتاز، عقوبة الحرمان من دخول ملعب "أورنج أرينا" معقل فريق العاصمة لمدة 30 عاماً.وذكرت صحيفة "دي فولكسكرانت" مساء أمس السبت أن أياكس أمستردام أخبر محامي المشجع المشاغب البالغ من العمر 19 عاماً، أن موكله سيمنع من حضور أي مباراة لأياكس على ملعب أمستردام أرينا طيلة المدة المذكورة.وتتضمن العقوبة، التي تعتبر الأطول في تاريخ النادي، الحرمان من التواجد بالمنطقة المحيطة بالملعب أيضاً.وكان المشجع قد اقتحم أرض الملعب في الدقيقة 37 من المباراة  التي أقيمت في أمستردام، واعتدى على الكوستاريكي إستيبان  ألفارادو حارس مرمى ألكمار قبل أن يسقط المشجع أرضاً ويركله  الحارس مرتين.وأشهر حكم المباراة باس نيغويس البطاقة الحمراء في وجه  ألفارادو وهو ما دفع غيرت يان فيربيك المدير الفني لألكمار إلى أن يأمر لاعبيه بالخروج من أرض الملعب والانسحاب من المباراة.وذكر نادي ألكمار في بيان في موقع النادي على شبكة الأنترنت أن الفريق لم يعد لاستئناف المباراة بسبب المخاوف الأمنية.وأثار التوقف المفاجئ للمباراة المزيد من الاشتباكات خارج الملعب وقد استخدمت الشرطة مدافع المياه لتفريق المشجعين وألقت القبض على ثمانية أشخاص.وقال الحكم نيغويس إنه كان يجب عليه طرد ألفارادو لأنه ركل المشجع مرتين بعدما سقط على أرض الملعب، وقد أبدى فرانك دي بوير المدير الفني لأياكس تعاطفه مع حارس المرمى.من ناحية أخرى فإن المشجع المشاغب الذي اتهم بالاعتداء وتحدى  قراراً سابقاً بمنعه من دخول الملعب سيظل فى الحجز لمدة 14 يوماً  إضافية حسبما قضت هيئة قضاة.تجدر الإشارة إلى أن حارس مرمى ألكمار ألفارادو الذي ألغى الإتحاد الهولندي لكرة القدم قرار طرده كان قد رفع قضية ضد مشجع أياكس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب يصالح حكمة بـ"قبلة وباقة ورود"

لم يجد المدرب الروماني المخضرم مرتشيا لوتشيسكو طريقة لمصالحة الحكمات السيدات سوى قبلة اعتذار وباقة من الورود لناتاليا راشيكينسايا حكمة مباراة فريقه الأوكراني شاختار دونتسك مع تافريا في الدوري المحلي. وكان لوتشيسكو قد فتح النار على الحكمات السيدات قبل أشهر قليلة عندما قال: "لا أود أن أرى سيدة تدير مباراة لأنهن عاطفيات جدا، ومن الممكن أن يبدأن بمساعدة شخص ما أو فريق ما". 
وعقب مباراة فريقه مع تافريا التي انتهت 3-1 لمصلحة شاختار، بادر لوتشيسكو بإعطاء ناتاليا باقة من الورود مع قبلة على الوجنة، ووجه لها الشكر على الأداء "الممتاز" خلال المباراة. 
من جانبها، علقت وسائل الإعلام الأوكرانية على الواقعة بأن لوتشيسكو ربما يعرف كيف يتعامل مع النساء. 
*

----------


## مناوي

*شكراً علي الابداعات المتجددة ي حبيب
                        	*

----------

